# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Cultivos Industriales  Manejo de maíz amarillo duro x ing. Carlos castañeda !!!

## kscastaneda

Hola estimados comparto mis files de manejo del Maíz Amarillo Duro, cualquier duda me avisan y si tengo tiempo les respondo a la brevedad. 
atte. 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda Vásquez. 
BIOFERTIL SAC - Maestría MIP - UNT.Temas similares: TODO MAIZ x Ing. Carlos Castañeda !!! MANEJO RED GLOBE x Ing. Carlos Castañeda (Files) !!! MANEJO DE PALTO x (Ing. Carlos Castañeda V.) !!! MUNICIPALIDADES-MINERAS : MANEJO DE RSO Y SU TRANSFORMACION EN BIOFERTILIZANTE x Ing. Carlos Castañeda !!! MANEJO DEL CULTIVO DE PIÑA x Ing. Carlos Castañeda !!!

----------

juangabriel, Juliobeto

----------


## Carlos Sandoval

Felicito y agradesco el resumen practico de manejo del cultivo de MAD.

----------

luisleon800@hotmail.com

----------


## davidbances

hola querido amigo ing carlos castañeda, quisiera saber si la fertilizacion es a base de los analisis de sus campos o a emplear de manera general a cualquier tipo de suelo.

----------


## kscastaneda

hola querido amigo David Bances, los requerimientos nutricionales de cualquier cultivo se establecen en base a ensayos según la variedad o hibrido y zonas para expresar su máximo potencial genetico; por ejemplo si hablamos de un AG-1596 demanda 260 N, 100 P, 120 K; hacemos nuestro analisis de suelo y traducido digamos que tenemos 40 undN, 20und de P y 10 und K eso significa que nos faltaría poner la diferencia que es 220N, 80P y 110K; eso lo podemos convertir en fertilizante de la siguiente manera :
220/0.46 = x kg de urea.
80/0.46 = x kg de fosfato.
110/0.6 = x kg de cloruro de potasio 
Esto si vas a emplear esos fertilizantes del universo que hay. 
Espero te haya servido, muchas gracias por tu pregunta. 
atte. 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda V.
BIOFERTIL SAC
*688847  *PD.: Te recomiendo que apliques lo siguiente para incrementar tu rendimiento : 
4 hojas : Biofertil Mar 250g/cil + Biofertil Mix 300g/cil 
8 hojas : Zetamin plus 500ml/cil + Biofertil Mix 300g/cil
cuando ya cuajaron los granos aplicar Biofertil Translocador 2 lt/cil solo en el sector de la hoja bandera que alimenta a la mazorcas y las mazorcas el gasto es 1 cilindro/ha.* 
Saludos.

----------


## Alfonso Tirado Silba

Bueno amigo castañeda estube analizando todas los costos de tu programa y lo veo muy elevado , ademas no veo ningun control para diatraea que es algo clave , ademas tu rotación de produtos para larvas es muy pobre y no usaria una alfa cipermetrina en calor porque se degrada muy rapido y la aplicación no dura ni 4 dias , el avaunt es buen producto pero no es un producto de choque , mejor usaria el tracer o un lufenuron con metomil , y para el tema de cañero aplicar a los costados a las posturas , no usar granulados ni piretroides , y empezar con liberaciones de trichograma y paratheresia desde v 10 (10 hojas ) hasta R 3 grano pastoso, por lo menos un par de liberaciones , en el caso de tu fertilización habri que analizar el suelo y ver disponibilidad de calcio azufre , y todos los elementos que recomiendas , lo del boro es muy bueno pero solo es un complemento. hay bueno existen muy buenos productos que no son farmex tambien recomiendalos.

----------


## kscastaneda

A ver, los costos de producción no son fijos en primer lugar y varian de zona a zona tengo agricultores que en cuestion fitosanitaria invierten desde 400 nuevos soles hasta 600 nuevos soles, eso depende de la zona que esten y de las condiciones climatologicas. Por cuestiones climaticas, a veces en mi zona no atacan hongos patogenos y baja el costo. En la parte de control fitosanitario no considero costos, lo que estoy poniendo es solo una sugerencia que de niguna manera es un MAPA A SEGUIR solo esta con la finalidad de dar una alternativa de solución en caso se les presente OPCIONES HAY MULTIPLES. Diatraea saccharalis NO ATACA EN TRUJILLO, más si en VIRU, CHAO; el plan que compartí es para la zona de Trujillo, Huanchaco, Tropico, Moche, etc, etc, etc ... NO EXISTE UN MAPA A SEGUIR PARA MANEJAR UN CULTIVO ESO VARIA DE ZONA A ZONA y según los diversos factores que interactuan con las plantas.  
Sabemos que las alfacipermetrinas no son fotoestables y que se degradan a la luz (NO AL CALOR puede estar nublado y hacer CALOR el calor no la degrada LA LUZ LA DEGRADA). Si gustan pueden emplear Deltametrinas, Methomylos, etc. Repito esto no es un mapa a seguir solo es la experiencia de la zona. El avaunt (Indoxacarb) bloquea los canales sodio, no reciben estimulos al bloquearse y a las pocas horas que las larvas se alimentan dejan de comer por paralisis y mueren. SI GUSTAS usa SPINOSAD, LUFENURON+ METHOMYL que tambien recomiendo analiza costos particularmente me trabaja bien el BRONCO y no me sale muy elevada la aplicación. CAÑERO no ataca en Trujillo ese plan es para esa zona tal vez ME FALTO ESPECIFICAR LA ZONA LO TENDRE EN CUENTA PARA MIS PROXIMOS APORTES al menos las zonas que visito; en VIRU y CHAO si ataca y si hemos efectuado liberaciones para esa zona en productores de areas regulares, personalmente no conozco ningún productor con 2-3 hás que libere Trichogrammas en areas pequeñas. 
Sobre la fertilización esta de más decir lo del análisis de suelo, eso creo que se sobreentiende por razones obvias. Si revisas mis respuestas en cultivo de caña podrás ver que lo resalto y explico a detalle. En lo del calcio y azufre; me preocuparía mas por el calcio ya que los analisis pueden indicar que tienes todo el calcio del mundo en tu campo, PERO CUANTO ESTA DISPONIBLE ?. Hay quienes dicen que hay calcio en el agua y si es cierto, pero gran parte esta bloqueado, sino imaginate no existieran a la venta NITRATO DE CALCIO, CALMAX, DOLOMITA, YESO AGRICOLA; ni foliares. En mi experiencia he visto trabajos de investigación donde se manifiesta respuesta positiva a diferentes niveles de calcio en cultivos en donde los reportes indican que hay bastante calcio tanto en suelo como en agua. 
Sobre los microelementos particularmente recomiendo las aplicaciones vía foliar. A menos que esten quelados con EDTA. Lo del boro asi sea complemento me da buenos resultados y mis asesorados lo usan. El INIA Lambayeque efectuo un trabajo del efecto del boro vía suelo y los resultados son mejor enrraizamiento por mejor asimilación del fosforo ya colgare las fotos. 
Existen tantas empresas en el mercado no tengo favoritismos, pueden usar en maíz para control de plagas : 
Bayer : Larvin, Decis, Tracer, Methomex, Tamaron.
Farmex : Bronco, Clorfos, Orthene, Avaunt, Cipermex (caso de invierno ACLARANDO).
Syngenta - TQC : Match, Sorba, Karathe zeon, Nala T.
Mi Perú : Bacillus Mi Perú, Trichogramma exigum, Trichogramma atopovirilia (radio de acción 30m y liberaciones de 50"/ha fraccionada)  
Saludos cordiales, 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda V.
BIOFERTIL SAC
044-242863

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Disculpen que me meta donde no me incumbe, pero creo que la idea del foro es intercambiar opiniones, puntos de vista, pareceres, métodos, etc; para que ustedes mismos puedan tomar sus propias decisiones. En ese sentido, cada uno es libre de tomar la información que considere útil, y es libre también para desechar la que no le sirve. 
Creo que en agricultura -así como en muchas otras profesiones- no existe una sola forma de hacer las cosas bien. Por eso, creo que el intercambio de opiniones es saludable, siempre y cuando mantegamos el mínimo respeto entre quienes debaten estos temas.  
Sólo quiero aprovechar para pedir a todos los usuarios de AgroFórum.pe, que cuando tengan opiniones encontradas, no desmerezcan la opinión de otros y que debatan de manera respetuosa, argumentando su punto de vista, o contrastándola de manera alturada con el punto de vista del otro usuario. Así, vamos a poder contar con mucha información útil para todos, y seguramente seguirán saliendo nuevas opiniones al respecto...que como les digo... es la idea del foro. 
Como siempre, agradezco la partcipación de los dos, y espero que puedan seguir debatiendo del tema para que los demás usuarios de AgroFórum.pe puedan aprender de ustedes. 
Espero comprendan el motivo de mi mensaje, y si he malinterpretado algo, les pido disculpas y no dije nada... Sólo quiero que sepan que mi intención es tratar de llevar la fiesta del foro en paz. 
Saludos y gracias por compartir su conocimiento con nosotros.

----------

marlom

----------


## kscastaneda

Exacto la idea del foro es intercambiar experiencias y coincido que cada quien debe tomar lo que le sirve pero tambien es cierto que la CRITICA que yo considero de cierta manera CONSTRUCTIVA de Alfonso Tirado toda vez que debí ser más explicito en algunos puntos, cosa que tendré en cuenta para mis aportes futuros. 
Saludos cordiales y adelante. 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda.

----------


## kscastaneda

Aquí la foto del trabajo de investigación del INIA-Lambayeque con boro edafico vía sistema de riego.
Sacar sus propias conclusiones. 
Saludos cordiales, 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda V. kscastaneda@hotmail.com

----------


## Alfonso Tirado Silba

Ing . Catañeda me disculpo si mi comentario sono  muy ofensivo , bueno tengo algunas experiencias que me gustaria compartir , como dice usted en trujillo los conceptos son otros , seria bueno darle mas enfasis al tema d e controladores porque en cañero el uso de agroquimicos no es muy recomendable por el comportamiento de la larva, bueno solo le digo que el uso de piretroides , organofosforados y carbamatos de manera exagerada genera alta resitencia , mas bien si hay cual quier duda que pueda resolver y datos para intercambiar me avisa , yo trabajo en la zona de Virú  en la empresa Danper en alcachofa y tambien soy agricultor  estudie  en la Nacional de Trujillo  un gusto saludarlo y estare haciendo mas aportes para todos los participantes del foro.

----------

Juliobeto

----------


## kscastaneda

Bien Alfonso Tirado, claro en esa zona es fuerte el ataque de Diatraea saccharalis, por cierto por lo que tengo entendido en esparragos les esta atacando Opogona sacchari, tuve oportunidad de conocer la experiencia de manejo que el están dando en compositan con Clorpyrifos y trampas negras con determinada ubicación y sus respectivas trampas de melaza. Muy interesante el aporte. Tambien tuve oportunidad de revisar el trabajo de Sergio Valdivia en cuanto al efecto del calcio en Alcachofa, muy intereante los resultados a pesar que los analisis mostraban que había calcio en el suelo y agua, hubo respuesta del calcio aplicado edaficamente y foliarmente.  Me gustaría reunirme contigo hice mi tesis de postgrado en la UNT; Universidad que respeto mucho; lo hice en control de Meloidogyne incognita con microorganismos eficaces en Alcachofa. Podriamos hablar de alcachofa abrire un espacio para tal fin. 
Un gusto Alfonso Tirado, me gustaría tener una reunión contigo. 
Estamos en contacto. 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda Vásquez. kscastaneda@hotmail.com
402*8108  //  94-7981326

----------


## kscastaneda

Les envio un file sobre la mancha de asfalto en maíz que me pasó un amigo de bayer. 
Saludos, 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda V.
RPM : *688847

----------


## Alfonso Tirado Silba

Muy buena la información, obiamente me encantaria saber cuales son esos hibridos mas sencibles,personalmente en virú he visto a casi todos los hibridos con mancha de asfalto pero he visto muchos campos con un hibrido  en especial con mas ataque el tema es que si no tengo una invesitigación serio no puedo decirlo porque si no escribira el representante tecnico diciendo que es una calumnia, , bueno el tema es como facilitar las aplicaciones , personalmente , he visto campo rayados a 1.50 m y  sembrados a doble hilera  lo cual genera una buena aereación entre lineas y deja un espacio para caminar entre plantas y hacer una fumicación a ambos lados , seria una buena opción , la otra opción es usar una motofumigadora con una boquilla elevada a proximadamente 2.5 m , se usa en barranza para aplicación de chinche , creo que la maquina era una shindaywua , es bueno planificar todo esto porque la estación de otoño invierno segun pronosticos de infoclima sera algo humeda y ligeramente calurosa por el tema del niño, por favor recomendaria que se haga algun estudio sobre sencibilidad de los hibridos a esta enfermedad yo por mi parte hare un seguimiento en el valle donde laburo y dare uno datos preliminares.

----------


## Alfonso Tirado Silba

Regresando al tema de actualidad el problema de diatraea esta causando estragos en  muchas zonas maiceras , actualmente segun los datos de campo que tengo , campos de siembra en primavera estan con un ataque total del 40% , siendo un 10% ataque donde la planta no llena la mazorca y un 30% donde la planta llena parcialmente la mazorca , estos campos bajo esas condiciones estan llegando de 7000-8000 kg/ha, el ciclo de diatraea esta comenzando desde las primeras etapas de crecimiento rapido v6-v10 (nºhojas)  , las fumigaciones estan ayudando a mantener las posturas bajas, la polilla tiene el habito de  hacer las posturas en el tercio medio , pero al crecer la planta y las aplicaciones no llegan a la 5º y 6º hoja por que la aplicación se la enfoca al cogollo , el nº de posturas comienza a elevarse , estas son en masa , primero son blanquesinas antes de emerger la larva uno se tornan rojisas , del color rojisos 3 dias despues emerje la larva 1 , esta tiene el habito de alimentarse de las hojas que envuelven el entrenudo , tambien se ha observado posturas en la parte superior de la planta ,estas son mas tardias , la alrva se alimenta durante 7 dias para luego perforar el tallo e ingresar a barrenar , entonces desde que vemos una postura rojiza hasta que la larva llega al tallo , dura mas o menos 10 dias , a hora esta puede ingresar por la insercion de la espiga ya que es un ta llo suculento y debil en las primeras etapas , volteando la espiga , luego la sigueinte generación de larvas va a a tacar el 1º,2º y 3º entre nudo iniciando un barrenado hacia la parte superior , este daño interrumpe la absorción de solutos del suelo , y la planta entra en un proceso de maduración , en ataques severos se observa que la larva llega a barrenar hasta la mazorca , la planta a alos 90 dias ya esta secandose por falta de agua ya que no puede absorverla al tener el sistema de conduccion totalmente destruido , se ha observado suceptibilidad ala ataque de unos hibridos mas que otros , no puedo decir nombres por razones obvias, pero mi correo es alfonsi20@hotmail , si me escriben les puedo dar los datos.

----------


## Pedro Injante - INIA

Hola Castañeda he analizado tu informacion pero me queda una duda a cuanto obtienes la tonelada de maíz con tu paquete agronomico, teniendo en cuenta que Bolivia puede obtener a 70 dolares/maiz grano. segun mis analisis en el Perú nosotros con la agricultura convencional no podemos bajar de 109 dolares, y en Estados Unidos el costo del maiz es de 117 dolares la tonelada, la alternativa que ofrece el INIa se esta haciendo con el fin de bajar los costos en obtener cada tonelada en el Peru. tenemos muchos paquetes pèro uno que tendra muchas ventajas se da con en el uso de sistema de labranza cero (siembra directa  y con riego por goteo tecnologia que esta proxima  su liberacion. lo cual o invito a usted y a todos los foristas a ver este tipo de tecnologia y de igual manera al hibrido de maiz amarillo duro con el mas alto rendimiento en el Peru (potencial 18 t/ha y en campo de agricultores 14 t/ha) de igual manera este hibridos es resistente a la mancha de asfalto y se puede sembrar con temperatura ambiental hasta 45 grados de temperatura y de igual manera tolerante a la pudricion de mazorca y las micotoxinas. 
Saludos
Pedro Injante
Jefe de Investigacion en Maiz de INIA Vista Florida
Chiclayo
RPM # 229771

----------


## kscastaneda

Que tal colega Pedro Injante Silva, en primer lugar felicitarle por las diapositivas sobre la fenología del maíz que tuve oportunidad de revisar por el año 2003; conozco su sistema de riego INIA con geomembranas estudie en la Pedro Ruiz y nos ibamos de visita constantemente a las instalaciones del INIA, mi padre el Ing. Carlos Castañeda Chavarry - ex decano FAG-UNPRG es una de las personas que le hace publicidad; tambien tuve oportunidad de estar en la presentación del Maíz INIA 605 muy interesante no estoy al tanto que hibridos tendran ahora; en La Libertad siembran Agroceres 1596, Dekalb, Down 8480, NK Star, entre otros. 
Los agricultores que visito tienen un costo de producción promedio de S/ 4000 considerando el TC a S/. 2.85 y con un rendimiento promedio de 9500 kg sacarian la ton a $148 esto varía de zona a zona, en Mocan llegan a 12 ton esto sería a $117 dolares/ton con lo cual estariamos como el costo del maíz/ton igual que estados unidos. 
Ayer estuve en un evento en el colegio de ingenieros La Libertad sobre los hibridos de maíz y la problematica que se nos viene con las enfermedades debido a los cambios climaticos y que ya se estan presentando en la zona. Muy interesante para tomar las precausiones del caso. En cuanto disponga de tiempo les contaré más al detalle. 
Saludos, 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda V.
PROCAMPO S.A. - La Libertad
RPM *688847

----------


## Pedro Injante - INIA

Hola Carlos
Es verdad que enel 2004 el INIA libero al maiz INIA 605 a pesar que es un excelente maíz y muy dificil de ser superado por los maices importados debido a las siguientes caracteristicas:
Las lineas que le dan origen a este hibrido se desarrollaron en Mexico en ambientes de 36°C, es resistente a micotoxinas de 100 mazorcas es probable que encuentres tal vez 1 con pudrición de mazorca. Es tolerante a la mancha de asfalto. Este material se hizo pensando en ser liberado en el Peru y en los paises africanos. en las diferentes competencias en rendimiento con este hibrido vs los de la empresa privada es superior en muchas caraceteristicas incluyendo el rendimiento prueba de ello es que esta siendo adquirido en grandes volumenes en Chongoyape donde se hizo presente la enfermedad de la mancha de asfalto.
Actualmente el INIA cuenta con un nuevo hibrido y que sera presentando a la comunidad maicera, le puedo asegurar que es muy tolerante a muchas plagas incluido al gusano cogollero y las caracteristicas del INIA 605. Si alguien tuviera dudas el ing. Jorge Arrasco vice decano del CIP y el ing. Villaba del Codese - Lambayeque le podra dar fe. Lo que espero es que al agricultor se le enseñe obtener la tonelada de maíz inferior a 90 dolares la tM/de maiz grano con lo cual lo hara competitivo al mercado internacional porque de no obtenerlo a esos costos el maicero en el futuro sembrara todo menos maíz. Esto lo tenemos muy claro en el INIA motivo que nos mueve en hacer un proyecto donde intervendran 5 paises y el CIMMYT con el fin de obtener maices adaptados a las sequias y al cambio climatico.

----------

Junior Castro Li

----------


## medepo

hola que tal carlos por favor algun alcance por el tema del complejo de mancha de asfalto, como es control preventivo, ya que en el valle de chao ya se esta viendo presencia de dicho complejo , hasta pronto saludos

----------


## kscastaneda

Preventivo :
Amistar, Stroby, Flint : 60-80g/cil 
Curativo :
Orius, Folicur, Opera : 200 ml/cil 
Saludos cordiales, 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda V.
PROCAMPO LA LIBERTAD
Nextel : 402*8108
RPM: *688847

----------


## kscastaneda

Les envio dos fotos que acabo de tomar en esta semana :
Bipolaris carbonum (Helmintosporiosis del maíz) - Tomabal-Virú
Phyllacora maydis + complejo hongos (Mancha de asfalto) - Chao. 
Quede claro que helmintosporiosis es tambien ocasionado por Bipolaris turcica y Bipolaris maydis. 
saludos cordiales, 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda
PROCAMPO LA LIBERTAD
402*8108
*688847

----------


## Alfonso Tirado Silba

MUy interesante las fotos , sabes he encontrado chinche en la zona de Carmelo y huancaco en Viru , ademas me es muy penoso ver campos que han sido barrenados de una manera violenta por Diatraea , los niveles de infestacion encontrados son del 75% y la severidad de 2-3 entrenudos picados con presencia de 2 larvas por entrenudos , en ataques avanzados , se observa como la larva del cañero barrena la inserción de la mazorca en  el tallo y luego barrena en forma ascendente hasta destrozar todo el helote , al momento del desgranar la tusa se muele con el maiz por ser muy ligera ya que se vuelve hueca, las aplicaciones ya no ejercen efecto , lo unico que se ha obtado es la liberacion de parasitoides de huevos , Trichogramma exigum, desde los 30 dias en zonas de alta infestación , donde campos cercanos han tenido ataques , las liberaciones se deben realizar cada 8 -10 dias en función a als evaluaciones de posturas , que se realizan en el tercio medio de la planta en masas de huevos blanquesinos , cuando existe presencia de posturas del 10% de plantas  en zonas de alta infestación  , se recomienda ha cer liberaciones cada 8 dias , durante el proceso de liberaciones para control de diatraea se recomienda hacer aplicaciones de productos que respeten el control biologico , de preferencia inhibidores de sisntesis de quitina y produtos dle grupo naturalite , como tracer y absolute y en niveles de a taque de spodotera del 5% de preferencia con precensia de larvas 1 y 2 que son las mas suceptibles y aumentan el nivel de eficacia d ela aplicación, dentro d elos inhibidores recomeindo mucho , el lufenuron , metoxyfenozoide, chorfluazuron, evitar el uso de prodcutos de amplio expectro como piretroides , carbamatos y organo fosforados ya que no son compatibles con el control biologico . se esta evaluando el uso de Baccillus , bueno si alguna empresa tiene el prodcuto para Hacer pruebas en campo con los productores de maiz de Viru por favor comunicarse para hacer pruebas de campo especialmente sin son bacillus conjudos de thuringensis, bueno espero pronta respuesta y ojala la proxima semana pueda calgar algunas de fotos de las postrua de diatraea para que pueda aprender a avaluar y diferencias con las posturas parasitadas y determinar a si la eficacia de una liberacion , Atte. Ing A.lfonso Tirado Silva RPC 949160958

----------


## Alfonso Tirado Silba

Bueno , les envio unas diapositivas para que tengan en cuenta que el cañero (diatraea s.) no solo ataca a la caña de azucar y que el uso de un manejo integrado de plagas en el maiz se esta volviendo una necesidad , las diapositivas pertenecen a  un laboratorio de control biologico que esta haciendo todo un seguimiento a este tema , cualquier información necesaria , no duden en solicitarla.

----------


## Carlos Sandoval

Muchas gracias, por la informacion.
Agradecere tengas a bien proporcionar informacion tecnica sobre los cultivares de MAIZ AMARILLO DURO que se vienen usando en las zonas productoras y un comentario sobre su comportamiento frente al cambio climatico.
estuve en Cusco la semana pasada y seguia lloviendo en plena maduracion y secado de trigos logicamente hay un deterioro de calidad de grano que impacta economicamente al productor.
desde ya muchas gracias por tu colaboracion
Carlos Sandoval carlos1450@gmail.com

----------


## JOELV72

Estimado carlos castañeda, bueno espero que no lo tomes a mal y tampoco quiero armar una polemica con la sugerencia, pero no crees que seria mucho mejor que cuando recomiendes productos preventivos o curativos para las enfermedades del maiz lo hagas por Ingrediente activo, puesto que los productos que tu recomiendas son de determinadas lineas y sus costos son altos y como tu sabes lo que mas busca un agricultor de maiz es reducir sus costos, hay productos de otros laboratorios mas comodos y de igual eficiencia.  
Gracias

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Bueno , les envio unas diapositivas para que tengan en cuenta que el cañero (diatraea s.) no solo ataca a la caña de azucar y que el uso de un manejo integrado de plagas en el maiz se esta volviendo una necesidad , las diapositivas pertenecen a un laboratorio de control biologico que esta haciendo todo un seguimiento a este tema , cualquier información necesaria , no duden en solicitarla.

 Hola Alfonso: No veo las diapositivas que comentas y quería saber si no pudiste adjuntarlas a este tema, o simplemente las mandaste por mensaje privado a algunos usuarios que han respondido este tema. Si puedes, porfavor trata de publicarlas aquí también para compartirlas con los demás usuarios de AgroFórum, que seguremente cuentan con información útil para algunos. 
Saludos y gracias   

> Estimado carlos castañeda, bueno espero que no lo tomes a mal y tampoco quiero armar una polemica con la sugerencia, pero no crees que seria mucho mejor que cuando recomiendes productos preventivos o curativos para las enfermedades del maiz lo hagas por Ingrediente activo, puesto que los productos que tu recomiendas son de determinadas lineas y sus costos son altos y como tu sabes lo que mas busca un agricultor de maiz es reducir sus costos, hay productos de otros laboratorios mas comodos y de igual eficiencia.  
> Gracias

 Hola JOELV72: Qué bueno que no pretendamos armar polémica -aunque tampoco tiene nada de mala debatir distintas ideas- pero yo te sugeriría que en vez de criticar la manera en que el usuario *kscastaneda* hace sus recomendaciones en el foro, te concentres en hacer tus propias sugerencias.  
Yo tampoco pretendo armar polémica, pero creo que sería mucho más útil y bueno para el debate, que menciones las otras alternativas de los productos más comodos y de igual eficiencia a los que haces referencia, porque así otros agricultores podrán tomar la decisión final dependiendo de los argumentos que ustedes planteen. 
Supongo que debe ser interesatnte poder contar con otras opciones de productos, distintas a las propuestas por *kscastaneda* para aplicarlas a determinado cultivo. Estoy seguro que *kscastaneda* va a saber esuchar tu opinión, pero como te digo, sería mejor si nos cuentas qué otros productos se pueden usar para obtener los mismos resultados, pero a un menor costo. 
Saludos y gracias por participar en AgroFórum.pe  :Smile:

----------


## JOELV72

existen varios productos en el mercado de diferentes laboratorios, pero pregunten por los Ingredientes activos: Benomil, Clorotalonil, Tebuconazole, hay varios nombres comerciales.

----------


## kscastaneda

Que tal estimados, a los tiempos entro nuevamente, JoelV72, aquí más alternativas para mancha de asfalto, mancha alquitranosa. 
Primero debemos de saber cuantas ppm de carbonatos de calcio tiene nuestra agua de aplicación toda vez que los carbonatos de calcio (DUREZA DEL AGUA) repercuten en el bloqueo de los ingredientes activos y el pH repercute en la hidrólisis (rompimiento de la molécula del I.A) y por ende esto se traduce en bajo poder residual. Por tanto sugiero utilicen :  
(***) Triada aguas (coadyuvante quimico para ajustar ph y dureza del agua) 100 a 200g/cil para bajar y/o neutralizar la dureza del agua y poner el pH a un rango adecuado para agroquimicos entre 4.5 y 5.  
Posteriormente poner el coadyuvante fisico (gota) de su elección particularmente y en mi opinión, experiencia, sugiero usen Break Thru 50 ml/cil   ó  Triada In-d  150 ml/cil  ó  Maxwett 100 ml/cil 
Posteriormente coloquen los agroquimicos de su elección en orden de afinidad con el agua. Se sugiere ustedes tienen la elección : 
Preventivo en Mancozeb, propineb y metiram:  Manzeb, Dithane FMB, Antracol, Polyram ...  500 a 1kg/cil
Preventivo en Clorotalonyl : Talonyl, Talonex, Bravo 720   500 ml/cil
Preventivo en Strobyrulinas : Amistar, Stroby, Flint : 60-80g/cil  (***) 
Curativo Varios : Orius, Folicur, Tebuzole, Opera, Nativo : 160 a 200 ml/cil caso de líquidos. (***) 
Saludos cordiales, 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda V.
PROCAMPO S.A.
Nextel : 402*8108 
(***) Si fuera mi siembra aplicaría estos.

----------


## Alfonso Tirado Silba

Bueno, lo que se refiere el amigo anterior es que no deberia usarse el foro de una manera comercial si no de una manera tecnica , es gratuito esta bien pero no para vender marcas , y eso me queda claro por eso la recomendación para el amigo castañeda que solo haga eso para no prestarse a suspicacias ,te felicita castañeda tienes muy nbuena información y si el triada aguas al que te refieres es un producto muy bueno , las fotos de cañero no las pudes colgar porque pesaba mas d elo permitida pero estoy armando otro archivo mas ligero y el proximo mes abrire el foro para alcachofa y recuerden que nosostros los peruanos somos los mejores agricultores del mundo vamos para adelante siempre.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola a todos: 
Bueno, sólo quería aclarar que el foro fue pensado para opinar o debatir sobre temas de interés, para intercambiar información técnica, para hacer preguntas o consultas, y para ofrecer productos y servicios. En ese sentido, quería aclarar que el foro también fue pensado para que puedan ofrecer sus productos o servicios. La idea es poder contar con una gran variedad de información, para que cada usuario le saque el mayor provecho -según sus necesidades-, independientemente de si es información técnica o comercial. 
Yo creo que el foro es una buena ventana para ofrecer y buscar productos relacionados a la agricultura de nuestro país. 
Eso sí, hay que tener cuidado en ofrecer las bondades de los productos sin engañanar a los usuarios del foro. En todo caso, creo que es deber de los usuarios denunciar o desmentir ofertas que no cumplan con lo prometido, para que los demás usuarios estemos al tanto y para ver si se toma alguna acción correctiva al respecto. 
Definitivamente el intercambio de información técnica es una de las principales razones de ser de AgroFórum.pe, pero creo que la información comercial no debería ser despreciada por los usuarios, o prohibida por mí.  
Bueno, espero no haber sido muy extenso en algo que poco tiene que ver con el cultivo del maíz amarillo, pero mi trabajo como administrador consiste en moderar las conversaciones y tratar de orientar a los usuarios para que puedan sacarle el mayor provecho al foro. 
De todas formas, estamos abiertos a las críticas, y si creen que no debiera existir información comercial en AgroFórum.pe, por favor argumenten su posición para ver si tomamos la decisión prohibirla. 
Saludos a todos, y gracias por enriquecer este tema con sus aportes y opiniones.

----------


## jucaba06

ASDAD

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola, por favor alguien me podria decir en donde puedo conseguir descripcion de variedades de caña de azucar que se cultivan en el Peru, o algun libro con fotos de las variedades. Tengo que diferenciar morfologicamente entre minimo 5, he encontrado la azul casa grande, la mexicana, la roja, la amarilla, pero hay alguna mas??, ademas aqui se cultivan las POJ???.Gracias.

 Hola jucaba06:  
Te voy a pedir por favor que cuando tengas dudas sobre algo distinto al tema que se está discutiendo, lo hagas creando un *Nuevo Tema* en el foro indicado, y no respondiendo temas que NO tienen que ver con tu duda. Te lo pido por una cuestión de orden, ya que es preferible no desviar los temas que se están discutiendo... ¿Me explico?... No lo vayas a tomar a mal. 
Te recomiendo crear un tema nuevo -propio- en el foro de cultivos industriales, para que le pongas un título adecuado al mensaje y veas si consigues respuestas que te sirvan. De esa manera, la gente que sabe al respecto va a poder encontrar tu tema más fácilmente, y probablemente consigas respuestas útiles de manera más rápida. Si preguntas sobre caña, en un tema de maíz, tu consulta se pierde y no es recibida por la gente adecuada para responder. En todo caso, creo que existen temas de caña de azúcar para que respondas allí. 
Saludos y gracias por participar en AgroFórum.pe

----------


## Alfonso Tirado Silba

Bueno espero que de algo les sirva esta información cualquier duda  me escriben.

----------


## Alfonso Tirado Silba

Bcilloniz , el archivo de pdf tiene algun problema si es asi me da alguna recomendación para mejorar el formato

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Bcilloniz , el archivo de pdf tiene algun problema si es asi me da alguna recomendación para mejorar el formato

 Hola Alfonso: 
Aparentemente, el archivo pdf original tiene algún tipo protección, porque cuando lo descargo y lo trato de abrir pasa lo mismo y me pide un password o contraseña. Tienes que ver la manera de guardar el archivo sin restricciones o contraseñas para que todos puedan abrirlo. Trata de guardar una copia del documento y fíjate si hay alguna opción marcada que esté generando el problema. 
Saludos.

----------


## kscastaneda

Por si no sabían hay un nuevo producto en el mercado para cogollero lanzado ya en enero 2010, se llama ABSOLUTE (Spinetoram) es el Tracer (Spinosad) + una molecula de carbono según me explicaron que lo hace más letal. Su dosis : 60 ml/cil. 
Saludos cordiales, 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda

----------


## kscastaneda

He detectado la semana pasada la presencia de ataques de Elasmopalpus lignosellus en maíz de 25 días en los cuales se presenta unas rayas anchas de color blanco en el follaje. Llegamos a la conclusión que era ocasionado por esta larva al encontrar raspaduras irregulares en la base del tallo de los maices afectados obstruyendo o cortando el paso de nutrientes en un sector del cultivo. 
Solo para su conocimiento, 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda.

----------


## kscastaneda

Aquí las fotos de lo analizado en campos de la empresa Kemari Asociados - Virú.
Son de una semana después, lo que hemos podido observar es que las manchas de color blanco cambian de color gradualmente a amarillo luego a verde, consideramos que debe ser por la difusion de pigmento y nutrientes entre las celulas. Y como les dije es ocasionado por Elasmopalpus lignosellus, es decir la deficiencia de nutriente en el area foliar es ocasionado por el impase de nutrientes debido al corte, tambien se reporta larvas putrefactoras acefalas blancas consecuencia de la apertura de herida de Elasmopalpus. 
Saque usted mismo sus propias conclusiones. 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda. 
Pd.: El día de hoy se le aplico al campo Aminoacidos AA-POWDER 250g + Triada Mg 250g /cil, tengo una foto panoramica frente al filtrado la otra semana las muestro las dos para que observen el avance luego de la aplicación.

----------


## kscastaneda

*Estimados solo comentarles que estoy teniendo buenos resultados con fuentes de nitrogeno como NITRO-S para fertigravedad y NITPHOS para fertirriego, ahunado a esto unas 8 bolsas de CALMAX/ha :*  *FERTIGRAVEDAD :* *1ra fert: 05 Nitro-S + 04 calmax (en mezcla) + 4 fosfatos diamonico + 2 cloruro de potasio o sulfato de potasio.* *2da fert: 08 ureas + 04 calmax (en mezcla).*  *FERTIRRIEGO :* *Nitphos según unidades que correspondan/semana.* *Calmax : en 08 bolsas * 25 kg = 200 kg * 0.325 = 65 unidades esto colocar a razón de 6.5 unidades/semana que se traduce en = 6.5*0.325 = 20 kg de calmax/semana entonces apliquen 10 kg en 100 litros de agua el Martes y 10 kg en 100 litros de agua el Jueves de cada semana como ejemplo. Esto les permitirá que su nitrógeno no se pierda por lavado y minimizar perdidas por evaporación al formar tripletes -+- entre los aniones y cationes del coloide suelo, el calcio, sulfato y las formas nitrógenadas según su conversión. Además de aportar muchos otros beneficios para su suelo.*  *En el mercado estan saliendo fertilizantes liquidos que pueden ser aplicados tanto foliar, drench o fertirriego y que pueden evitar perdidas de nitrógeno, con buena efectividad,  pero habría que evaluar costos pues en maíz no podemos darnos el lujo de incrementar costos puesto que su precio venta kg según data historica fluctua promedio S/. 0.70 kg. Yo personalmente emplearía estos productos a razón de 3 kg o litros por hectarea en un momento critico y de alta actividad fotosintetica, y esto se determinará con investigación.*  *Lo que si aplicaría es :* *4 HOJAS : Triada quel zinc 300g/cil + 1 kg de nitrato de nitrato de amonio + 100 ml de citoquininas.* *8 HOJAS : Triada quel zinc 300g/cil + Triada 0-32-43 500g/cil + 100 ml de citoquininas.* *Esta mezcla aplicada foliarmente no es muy costosa, pero vean los resultados por ustedes mismos; comparen.*  *Recuerden que si hacemos siempre lo mismo pues siempre obtendremos los mismo resultados.* *Haga sus pruebas, obtenga sus resultados, saque sus propias conclusiones !!!*  *Que tengan un buen día !!!*  *Ing. Carlos Castañeda* *PROCAMPO S.A.* *044-94-7981326*

----------


## Jaimevictor

Estimado:
Ing. Castañeda. 
Le escribo con relación al cultivo de cebolla amarilla dulce (Century), podría indicarme por favor las condiciones de uso del CALMAX, desde cuando, si se aplica por sistema y si puede ser en forma diaria o por periodos, asimismo le agradecería mucho si me pudiera proporcionar un Plan de fertilización y manejo fito sanitario para esta variedad de cebolla. 
Atentamente.
Jaime Carbajal J.

----------


## kscastaneda

Jaime, calmax se puede aplicar de la siguente manera : 
GRAVEDAD : en mezcla con los fertilizantes sin excepción.
FERTIRRIEGO : De preferencia solo pues recordemos que toda fuente de calcio con fosforo no van porque se precipitan. 
Bien digamos que un cultivo nos demanda 64 unidades y tomamos la desición de aplicar 32.5 und con la fertilización de fondo; entonces nos queda por aplicar 32.5 unidades de CaO y lo vamos a inyectar en 8 semanas entonces tenemos que vamos a inyectar 4 unidades/semana. 
Esto se traduce es 4 undCaO / 0.325 (que es la concentración de calmax de CaO) = 12.3 kg de calmax que lo podemos fraccionar en 2 a 3 días según la operatividad de nuestro sistema de riego o en su defecto en 2 o 3 horarios durante un día. Pero por la experiencia es mejor fraccionarlo durante la semana. Considerando no pasarse de aplicar 12.5 kg por cada 200 litros de agua. Si deseas que te haga un calculo especial para tu sistema de riego presurizado necesito los datos de tu caudal en la tubería matriz y tiempo de inyección de 200 litros de agua. Normalmente por lo que he visto la mayoría de sistemas de riego inyectan productos entre 15 y 30 minutos por cada 200 litros de agua; durante este tiempo debes mantener en agitación el tanque de inyección pues calmax se mantiene en suspensión en el tanque y donde se diluye es en la tubería matrix. 
Saludos mi estimado, me comentas tus progresos y me envias 10% de la cosecha,  :Smile:  
Ing. Carlos Castañeda
Trujillo-Perú

----------


## ellayo24

Hola, le agradecería me pueda brindar información sobre cebollino, cebollin o Chives. Acabo de sembrar 8 Has. en la zona de Huacho. Toda información sera valiosa. 
Saludos
Pablo

----------


## Vicgar25

Saludos: 
Otro producto muy interesante que estoy utilizando para Cogollero en Maiz es *PROCLAIM Emamectin benzoato,*  lanzado por TQC SYNGENTA a mediados de año, hasta el momento tengo muy buenos resultados, sin necesidad de mesclarlo con Metomilos. 
Mi nombre es Victor Garcia
Cultivo Maiz en Cañete.

----------


## kscastaneda

Que bueno Victor, y claro Proclaim es un buen producto, solo que hay que tener en cuenta que su manera de actuar es durante un periodo corto después de la aplicación y las plagas cuando las vez pueden parecer que no han sido afectadas pero en realidad si estan afectadas, la alimentación disminuye al minimo y con ello el daño, ocurriendo la mortalidad con el paso de los días. 
Es OVI-LARVICIDA osea más que matar cuando esta en estado embrionico el insecto lo mata cuando el producto entra en contacto con la cascara del huevo y cuando la larva come parte de esta para eclosionar. 
Es buen producto, el tema es que no controla adultos de lepidópteros, la presión de plaga varía de zona a zona por ello a mi criterio sería conveniente evaluar si justifica aplicar algún producto para mitigar poblaciones de adultos que son los que vuelven a poner huevos y comienza la jarana. Por otra parte las condiciones climáticas actuales me recuerdan a las del año 2007 que fue atipica y de friaje sabemos que no hay muchos insectos bajo condiciones así; puedes creer que en mi zona han logrado levantar campos de esparrago cero aplicaciones contra Prodiplosis. 
Una pregunta, te agradecería si me puedas ayudar; ¿¿¿ Que referencias me puedes dar del Hibrido de MAIZ GRAN DORADO ??? 
Cordial saludo,

----------

Vicgar25

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola, le agradecería me pueda brindar información sobre cebollino, cebollin o Chives. Acabo de sembrar 8 Has. en la zona de Huacho. Toda información sera valiosa. 
> Saludos
> Pablo

 Estimado Pablo; te sugiero crear un tema propio y que le pongas de título el cultivo que acabas de empezar (por ejemplo; "cebollino, cebollin o Chives en Huacho". Una vez hecho ésto, cuéntanos un poco acerca de tu campo, las condiciones climáticas que tienes, la genética que has utilizado, y toda la información que pueda ser útil para brindarte apoyo durante el proceso de desarrollo tu cultivo. Así, seguramente vas conseguir apoyo de los usuarios del foro, pero procura ser más específico en tus consultas y no tan general como en esta oportunidad. Y finalmente te sugiero también que elijas bien los temas donde haces tus consultas, porque estás preguntando sobre cebollín en un tema de maíz; ¿o es que acaso se trata de una variedad de maíz? -disculpen mi ignorancia-. Saludos y gracias por participar en AgroFórum.pe  :Wink:    

> Saludos:  Otro producto muy interesante que estoy utilizando para Cogollero en Maiz es *PROCLAIM Emamectin benzoato,* lanzado por TQC SYNGENTA a mediados de año, hasta el momento tengo muy buenos resultados, sin necesidad de mesclarlo con Metomilos.  Mi nombre es Victor Garcia Cultivo Maiz en Cañete.

 Estimado Víctor: 
Gracias también por participar de este foro para compartir tus experiencias profesionales en el campo, ya que de eso se trata este foro: de obtener información de primera mano; es decir, del agricultor mismo. Muchos sabemos que "teoría" hay una sola, pero prácticas y maneras de hacer agricultura hay muchas; y creo que el conocimiento, sumado a la experiencia, hacen al agricultor exitoso. Por eso, creo firmemente -por experiencia propia en otros foros especializados- en la importancia de intercambiar este tipo de experiencias con productos y/o servicios relacionados al sector, para el bien de todos los agricultores que aquí intermabian información para la toma de decisiones acertadas. 
En ese sentido, también te recomiendo tomar nota de la información provista por el Ing. Carlos Castañeda, ya que es una persona que sabe muhco sobre distintos temas y cultivos de nuestra agricultura; así que gracias a los dos por darle sentido a este portal. 
Saludos  :Wink:

----------

Vicgar25

----------


## kscastaneda

Sclerophthora macrospora "PUNTA LOCA DEL MAIZ" 
Hola, estoy observando en varios campos de La Libertad el incremento de la enfermedad conocida como PUNTA LOCA del maíz; creo que el exceso de humedad ahunado a las condiciones climáticas han propiciado los elementos favorables para su desarrollo. Este hongo es un Oomycete del orden Peronosporales al cual pertenecen Pythium y Phytophthora; por tanto podemos concluir que el tratamiento a seguir en esta enfermedad debe ser parecido a los que dan para tales enfermedades con la diferencia en que esta debe ser estrictamente preventiva pues una vez ocurrida la deformación no hay retoceso. (ver foto). 
Sclerophthora macrospora, para su tratamiento considero : 
1. Buena preparación profunda de los suelos.
2. Suelo con buen drenaje (evitar encharcamientos).
3. Aplicar 2 lt/ha de EM-COMPOST en terreno humedo; para incrementar la presencia de organismos supresores de enfermedades y degradadores fermentativos de los rastrojos vegetales con miras a mejorar las condiciones fisicas, quimicas y biologicas del suelo.
4. Debemos tener un buen control de malezas.
5. Control químico :
Preventivo : 
Mancozeb, propineb, metiram = 700g/cil
Fosetyl aluminio 500g/cil (cuando la planta tenga 4 hojas). 
Curativo : por un caso en V8 antes del inicio del crecimiento rápido aplicaría un Equation pro 200g/cil.  708_estrias claras con bordes muy definidos.jpg708_cabeza loca.jpg  
Cordial saludo,

----------


## Vicgar25

Saludos Carlos: 
Tengo conocimiento de la *punta loca del Maiz* desde hace un tiempo, sobre todo en la zona de Virú y Chepen. Lo que si deberias de considerar en el manejo de esta enfermedad es de *utilizar hibridos resistentes y/o tolerantes*. ya que tengo informacion que esta enfermedad inició su presencia en nuevos hibridos que han ingresado en estas ultimas campañas. 
Espero que este aporte, ayude a no diseminar mas esta enfermedad. 
Muchas gracias. 
vuestro amigo  
Victor García Meneses

----------


## Heidi Sucre

Hola Víctor, Carlos 
Hay un híbrido tolerante a la punta loca es *Dow 2B688,* con rendimientos promedios que van de 10 a 14 tn/ha, este híbrido se ha probado en época de invierno en zonas como: Cañete, Santa, Guadalupe, Pacanguilla, Virú, Chao entre otras. Así mismo no se ha reportado incidencia de Mancha de Asfalto. 
Adicional a esto Bayer lanzó en el mes de marzo un lepidoptericida, *Absolute 60 SC* es excelente en el control de "cogollero" a dosis de  50 ml/cil y es una herramienta  ideal para un manejo Integrado de Plagas, tiene bajo impacto en la mayoría de controladores biológicos;  tiene rápida actividad de contacto e ingestión lo que no es común en un  producto biológico, así mismo ofrece un control eficiente y prolongado con  residualidad de 10 a 12 días en época de verano y alta presión, siendo  el control más prolongado en invierno. 
Saludos,  
Heidi S.

----------


## Pedro Injante - INIA

Estimados Foristas
Es bueno indicar que no existe material con resistencia a punta loca, que existan diferentes grados de resistencia (se podria llamar resistencia duradera) que por lo general esta gobernado por varios genes y por ende esta unido a varias practicas agricolas, eso indica que el manejo agronomico debe de realizarse de acuerdo a los terminos tecnicos por ejemplo evitar remojar la semilla debido a que el liquido que se elimina es el fungicida probablemente esta enfermerdad se cuente, en el suelo o tambien en la semilla mal tratada, es probable que un hibrido con apranete susceptibilidad pero protegida con todos los quimicos preventivos o usando Pseudomonas solaneacearum aparente ser resistente a la enfermedad y simplemente es ESCAPE. 
atte
Pedro Injante
coord. Del Programa de Maíz
INIA PERU

----------


## kscastaneda

Estimados, lo que dice mi estimada amiga Ing. Heidi Sucre es que bayer tiene un maíz TOLERANTE que significa puede o no y en menor grado agarrarle la enfermedad. Igual he visto reportes de la semilla hibrido nacional GRAN DORADO que tiene tolerancia a manchas y punta loca. 
Por otro lado el colega del INIA Ing. Pedro Injante tambien tiene razón pues no existe material con RESISTENCIA a la enfermedad. 
Ambos son dos terminos distintos. 
Tambien es cierto que las enfermedades siempre estan con nosotros y se activan o no dependiendo de varios factores : geneticos, climaticos, manejo agronómico, etc. Que coincida con el ingreso de los nuevos hibridos se tendrian que hacer los estudios para determinar o no la causa por lo pronto lo que tenemos y para mí es la activación de enfermedades por cuestiones climatologicas y de manejo agronomico frente al nuevo escenario, escenario al cual debemos de adaptarnos y saber llevar sobre todo en el manejo del agua, que desde ya estamos teniendo complicaciones. Campañas atrasadas, no llueve en la sierra, etc. 
Asimismo hay insectos que durante los 4 años que llevo en la Libertad jamas había visto, he detectado la presencia de una mosca gigante en Chacarilla y otra de la misma especie a 25 minutos de distancia en Huanchaquito el mismo día. Hablando con el agricultor de maíz y tomate me dijo que en el fenomeno del niño tambien aparecieron insectos que ellos jamás habían visto y desaparecieron conforme cambio el clima. No se de que se alimentan esa mosca gigante pero se posó sobre un tomate y empezo a tantear con su proboscis. 
Espero en mis próximas visitas le pueda capturar en foto y averiguar más al respecto. 
Mas bien Ing. Pedro Injante, tengo algunos ganaderos interesados en adquirir la semilla de chala que tiene el INIA, pues estuve haciendo un ensilaje en conjunto con la agencia agraria de La Libertad y pude escuchar buenas referencias de la chala. 
Pongase en contacto conmigo a biofertilsac@hotmail.com 
Saludos para todos y si alguien descrubre algún manejo o lo que sea para la problemática que nos aqueja pues para eso estamos para ayudarnos entre todos. 
Que tengan un buen día !!!

----------


## Pedro Injante - INIA

Hola castañeda, humildemente les digo que por motivos de mi trabajo en el INIA como fitomejorador y de evaluador de los hibridos importados que desean ingresar al Perú, tengo la oportunidad de conocer todos estos maices que se venden en el Perú, con respecto a estos dos maices que venden Bayer yo los evalue juntamente con el ing. Ernesto llanos por la empresa Comercial Andina, pero por cuestiones que ignoro lo comercializo Bayer,ambos hibridos los conozco como si fuera mi material, es verdad todo lo que se dice pero en genetica y factores ambientales hay mucho por hacer, solo queda adecuarnos y en eso estamos trabajando en INIA tanto en lo genetico como en el uso de bacterias antagonicas, por lo general el maiz Chalero cuesta la bolsa de 25 kilos es de 160 soles pero se requiere de 34 kilos /ha.
saludos
Pedro Injante

----------


## kscastaneda

Pedro que te parece si hacemos las pruebas con los microorganismos eficaces EM.1 a dosis de 4 litros/ha y 6 litros/ha, yo te facilito las muestras y le hacemos el seguimiento; si tienes algún campo que podemos llevar desde preparación de terreno y un material genetico suceptible y otro material tolerante pues hacemos las pruebas y puede ser motivo de tesis para algún estudiante de la FAG - UNPRG, actualmente tengo 05 prácticantes y un tesista desarrollando sus proyectos en diferentes áreas. Podemos incluir un tesista más. 
Hay que contactarnos con el Ing. Llontop Llaque o la Ing. Olga Vallejos. 
Quedo al pendiente.

----------

golcito18

----------


## kscastaneda

Bueno señores, tengo una pregunta y si me responden correctamente o se acerca, coincide a mi hipostesis le regalo : 01 kg de FERTIMAR MAIZ + 01 fco x 500g de AA-POWDER bioestimulante organico para el que conozca y fundamente su respuesta de lo que encontre en el mes de agosto en un campo de maíz por Pueblo Nuevo - La Libertad, pues he tratado de indagar la causa y solo tengo una hipotesis. 
Me gustaría escuchar sus hipotesis o en todo caso si saben que es. 
Detecte esto en un campo de maíz : Las hojas presentaban irregularidades ondeadas en varias plantas en ambos lados de la nervadura central. IMG_0579.jpg 
Les adjunto foto. 
Saludos, 
Pd.: Solo uno será el ganador y correra con los gastos de envio por agencia de viaje.

----------


## favieder

Buenas alguien me puede recomendar por experiencias algun hibrido de maiz amarillo duro para sembrar en chao que tenga alto rendimiento y que dosis de fertilizante puedo usar , agradeceria sus respuestas...

----------


## kscastaneda

¿ Cuantas has vas a sembrar ?
¿ Riegas gravedad o goteo ?
¿ Suelo sales o sin sales, arenoso o franco ?
¿ Que hibrido sembraste antes y como fue tu rendimiento ?
¿ Con que y cuantas bolsas fertilizaste ?
¿ Utilizas materia organica ? 
Saludos,

----------


## favieder

Buenas..
Sembrare 9 has , es a gravedad, suelo franco , bueno la idea es q sea un hibrido q sea resistente a la mancha de asfalto y a la punta loca y tenga un rendimiento al menos d 10 tn por ha espero su recomendacion, el lugar a sembrar es en chao , este mes.

----------


## kscastaneda

Mi sugerencia es GRAN DORADO ahunado a la aplicación de 2 a 3 lt/ha de EM.1 al inicio de campaña; y para tu plan de fertilización incluye sulfato de calcio TIERRAVERDE 10 bolsas/ha habra un mejor aprovechamiento de nitrógeno y te proporcionará calcio y azufre. 
Para tu plan foliar te sugiero que incluyas magnesio y zinc, asimismo acido giberelico en el momento adecuado. 
Saludos,

----------


## Elar Sifuentes

Tienes que comenzar conociendo las características físicas y químicas del suelo y agua que vas a usar.

----------


## Marco Pereira Bazán

Hola ingeniero Castañeda son un agricultor independiente, me encuentro en la zona de pacanguilla, en La Libertad (limite con la prov de lambayeque), queria consultarle si tendria Ud. los costos de produccion de maiz chala por ha ,teniendo en cuenta que cuento con la maq agricola y la dotacion de agua, si pudiera ayudarme seria excelente muchas gracias. 
M. Pereira Bazan

----------


## medepo

hola carlos, que tal como estas , vamos haber que probabilidades manejas sobre el precio expectacular del maiz amarillo duro hasta cuando sera y cuanto tiempo durara y por que el precio esta tan expectacular. 
atte  
medepo

----------


## kscastaneda

Marco Pereira, estoy actualizando los datos para enviarte lo que solicitas. 
Saludos,

----------


## Marco Pereira Bazán

Muchas Gracias Espero su respuesta

----------


## kscastaneda

Marco Pereira, aquí te envio el file que solicitaste y que gustoso me tome el tiempo de hacerlo. 
Pd.: Ya acepte tu solicitud de amistad.

----------


## jongegsac

muy buenas noches, mi nombre es jose cardenas y tngo la iniciativa de sembrar maiz amarillo pero con semilla mejorada del inia lambayeque, y le pediria ing. castañeada si m podria dar toos los alcances para tner una cosecha exitosa...q tipos de fertilizantes voy a usar y q insecticidas tndre q usar para las diferentes plagas q se puedan presentar...mas o menos cuanto es el gasto de la siembra x ha.  muchas gracias de antemano...!!!

----------


## kscastaneda

Buen día, José Cardenas; respondiendo a tu solicitud : 
Se que hay : 
Maíz Hibrido simple 605-Perú
Maíz Hibrido Triple 609-Naylamp 
Los alcances que te puedo dar para que tengas una cosecha éxitosa pues : 
1. Maneja tu densidad de siembra a 0.70m entre surcos y 0.35m entre plantas con esto tendrás : (10000/(0.75*0.35))*2 = 76,190 plantas/ha con una pérdida de 3% por cogolleros, germinación, etc = 73,904 plantas a cosecha. Con esto aseguras rendimiento cuantificable entre 9 y 11ton. 
2. Maneja bien tus riegos en los momentos criticos que empiezan a partir de los 60 días promedio que viene la floración, luego el cuaje, llenado ... si fallas en los riegos tendrás mermas en los rendimientos. 
3. Los suelos en Lambayeque son franco arcillosos, no se si sea tu caso y por lo general hay zonas con problemas de salinidad; por tanto te recomiendo un plan de fertilización suelo como sigue : 
1ra fertilización : (Máximo 10 días luego de emergencia).
Urea : 04 bolsas x 50 kg
Fosfato diamonico : 04 bolsas x 50 kg
Sulfato de potasio-std blanco : 02 bolsas x 50 kg
Tierraverde (EL SULFATO DE CALCIO): 4 bolsas x 25 kg 
2da fertilización : (a las 6 u 8 hojas).
Urea : 06 bolsas x 50 kg
Sulfato de potasio-std blanco : 02 bolsas x 50 kg
Tierraverde : 06 bolsas x 25 kg. 
Tierraverde --> potencializa la eficiencia de asimilación de nitrógeno evitando pérdidas y da mayor peso a las mazorcas por el calcio y corrige problemas de sales sea por suelo o fertilizante. Si tienes mucho problema de sal puedes utilizar otras fuentes de nitrógeno. 
4. Mientras la plantación va desarrollando observa lo que ocurre cuando le aplicas foliarmente lo siguiente : 
Maíz con 4 hojas --> Biobreak 150 ml/cil + Biofertil Mar 500g/cil + Biofertil Energía 1 lt/cil.  (el volumen de agua en esta etapa basta con 01 cilindro de 200 lt) 
Maíz con 6 a 8 hojas --> Biobreak 150 ml/cil + Biofertil Mar 250g/cil + Biofertil Translocador 1 lt/cil. (aquí el volumen de agua es de 02 cilindros). 
5. Control de plagas.
INSECTILES : Usa productos que no afecten mucho a la fauna benéfica, al medio ambiente y que tengan buen efecto de control. Si me pides que te de nombres pues te digo en ingrediente activo : Spinosad, Thiodicarb, Benzoato de emamectina, entre otros.
PATOGENICAS : Te sugiero apliques foliares a base de Zinc y Manganeso + 500 ml de EM.1 (o 05 litros de EMA); los compuestos preventivos de enfermedades; la mayoría por ejemplo el Mancozeb contienen bistidiocarbamato de zinc y manganeso. 
En el suelo : Aplica 40 litros de EMA = EM.1 ACTIVADO/ha en drench para restablecer el equilibrio biológico y combatir patógenos por competencia y por metabolitos en desmedro de los hongos, bacterias y otros microorganismos causantes de enfermedades. (Repite la dosificación a los 20 días despúes). 
6. La inversión por hectarea varía de muchos factores; en promedio se están manejando desde los S/. 3500 a 4500 nuevos soles. 
Si deseas que te asesore en tu producción más en detalle comunicate conmigo al email :  kscastaneda@biofertil.pe  ó a  kscastaneda@hotmail.com 
Cordial saludo,

----------


## jongegsac

muchas graxias ing, de gran ayuda!!!
pero tengo muchas dudas aun...soy nuevo en esto y quiero que todo me salga bien...
le parece si lo agrego al msn y asi me de mayores alcances...cardenas_1991@hotmail.com 
muchas gracias!!!

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> muchas graxias ing, de gran ayuda!!!
> pero tengo muchas dudas aun...soy nuevo en esto y quiero que todo me salga bien...
> le parece si lo agrego al msn y asi me de mayores alcances...cardenas_1991@hotmail.com 
> muchas gracias!!!

 Estiamdo jongegsac: 
Si no es mucha molestia, traten de que la información que intercambien quede publicada en este portal, ya que la idea es que depués pueda servir para otras personas también. Incluso, te recomiendo abrir un nuevo tema donde puedas mostrar el manejo que le estás dando a tu campo, para que puedas recibir asistencia técnica virtual de manera puntual. 
En todo caso, aprovecho para recordarles que este foro está para aprender, pero también para enseñar... Así, tal vezen esta ocasión tú aprendas del Ing. Castañeda para que más adelante seas tú el que enseñe a los nuevos usuarios que ingresen a buscar información del mismo tema. En ese sentido, creo que los peruanos debemos internalizar la palabra "solidaridad" para que entre todos sigamos desarrollando nuestra agricultura, pero de manera más responsable, inclusiva y sostenible. 
Espero que podamos hacer ese esfuerzo, aunque implique sacrificar algunas cosas; como por ejemplo, tener una comuncación fluida. 
PD: Estoy analizando la posiblidad de colocar un chat integrado al foro, pero el problema es que mucha información se perdería por allí.

----------

carbizub

----------


## Richard Delgado Astonitas

Dejemen decirle Sr Cilloniz que las criticas son importantes para realzar las tecnicas y futuras soluciones en el agro, pero tambien es cierto que estan Colocando a Biofertil como una empresa salvadora, que todo lo soluciona, que podo lo puede y esto  no es asi, Ud lo sabe, todos lo sabemos,  porque en el mercado existen buenas empresas con productos muy buenos y con resultados satisfactorios en agricultura, por lo tanto es necesario que no solo se recomiende productos que uno distribuye sino en un sentido mas amplio recomendando productos de otras empresas venden ampliando el horizonte del productor. 
Ing Agr. Richard Delgado A.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Dejemen decirle Sr Cilloniz que las criticas son importantes para realzar las tecnicas y futuras soluciones en el agro, pero tambien es cierto que estan Colocando a Biofertil como una empresa salvadora, que todo lo soluciona, que podo lo puede y esto  no es asi, Ud lo sabe, todos lo sabemos,  porque en el mercado existen buenas empresas con productos muy buenos y con resultados satisfactorios en agricultura, por lo tanto es necesario que no solo se recomiende productos que uno distribuye sino en un sentido mas amplio recomendando productos de otras empresas venden ampliando el horizonte del productor. 
> Ing Agr. Richard Delgado A.

 Estimado Richard: 
Sobre tu comentario, quería aclararte que AgroFórum no está colocando a la empresa BIOFERTIL S.A.C como una empresa salvadora; ya que quien lo está haciendo es el Ing. Carlos Castañeda. En ese sentido, quiero decirte que este es un foro público -de todos nosostros- para que cada uno haga uso de esta herramienta de la manera en que más le convenga. Por eso, creo que es completamente válido que el Ing. Carlos Castañeda promocione los productos de la empresa donde trabaja, porque yo pretendo que todos hagan lo mismo. 
En un foro como éste, nadie puede asegurar verdades absolutas; y más bien, depende de cada usuario decidir qué información adopta o toma como útil, y cuál descarta de entre toda la información que existe en este portal y que los propios usuarios -como tú, el Ing. Castañeda y yo- agregamos día a día. 
Debo confesarte que los únicos beneficios extras que ha recibido el Ing. Castañeda en AgroFórum son un espacio publicitario y haber elevedao su condición de "Usuario Registrado" a "Moderador"... Y esto lo hice porque el Ing. Carlos ha sido el usuario que más ha participado de este foro ayudando a otros con sus dudas y sus problemas; independientemente de si ha utilizado el mismo espacio para promocionar los productos que comercializa la empresa donde trabaja. 
El hecho de que el Ing. Carlos brinde asitencia técninca virtual a través de este foro, y que a la vez aproveche para promocionar los productos de BIOFERTIL, no impide que tú o cualquier otro usuario haga lo mismo con los productos que ofrece la empresa donde trabajas; o en todo caso, para que sugieras otras alternativas a las ofrecidas por el Ing. Castañeda. 
Como te darás cuenta, nadie va a borrar tu mensaje, por lo que tienes este espacio para debatir con el mismo Carlos acerca de la eficacia de sus productos o de su propia asistencia técnica. 
Te invito entonces a participar seguido de este foro, ayudando a quienes desean aprender de expertos -como tú- en el tema agropecuario... Si veo que tus aportes son seguidos y son bien coniserados por mis usuarios, te ofrezco los mismos beneficios que hasta el momento ha obtenido el Ing. Carlos Castañeda. 
Además, te invito a que promociones tu empresa, tus productos, tus servicios y todo lo que desees, ya que es una excelente manera de que tu empresa se haga conocida en el medio... como tal vez lo esta haciendo BIOFERTIL con el trabajo de Carlos Castañeda. 
En todo caso, quiero decirte que es imposible para mí borrar lo que cualquier usuario publique en este portal, siempre y cuando se guarde el respeto necesario y la información tenga que ver con el sector, porque de lo contrario AgroFórum dejaría de ser un foro público y pasaría a ser un portal personal -y no es lo que pretendo-. 
AgroFórum.pe está al servicio de todos para intercambiar información (opinar, criticar, debatir, consultar, denunciar, etc), para promocionar productos y servicios; y para establecer nuevos contactos con gente relacionada al sector agropecuraio nacional e internacional... ¡Sácale provecho tú también a este foro, en vez de querer que otros le saquen menos provecho! 
Saludos y muchas gracias por participar en AgroFórum.pe  :Wink:

----------


## kscastaneda

Richard Delgado Astonitas, con mucho respeto, poco nostalgico me dirijo a tu persona y a la vez sorprendido por tu comentario y comprensivo a la vez; pues no me conoces; y te invito a dialogar conmigo personalmente y poder tratar muchos temas de caracter interinstitucional y ver que podemos hacer en conjunto en favor de nuestros agricultores. He revisado un poco por la red y veo que trabajas en SENASA; que han sacado un boletín agrometeorologico del cultivo del mango en Lambayeque recientemente en Junio del 2011, a lo poco que he revisado hasta el momento me parece en suma de mucho aporte para nuestros productores de la zona en cuestión y a la vez nutritivo para mi conocimiento, gracias por el aporte. 
Este próximo miercoles 29-julio hasta el miercoles 03-julio estaré allá; pues en Lambayeque viven mis padres iré a visitarlos y a la vez visitar algunos productores de la zona, agenda programada por mi padre quien tambien es Ing. Agronomo - catedratico principal de la Facultad de Agronomía casi todo el mundo lo conoce pues al igual que yo nos gusta aportar, revolucionar conceptos, ayudar. 
Cuando inicio Bruno el foro, invertí parte de mi tiempo en horas de descanso (madrugadas, espacio entre almuerzos), en horas con mi familia, diversión, etc; y lo hice pues de la mejor manera. En estos momentos he llegado de un viaje, estoy cansado y aún así estoy aquí, es parte de mi naturaleza, me gusta ayudar. 
He ayudado a muchos agricultores del foro a llevar sus cultivos de manera virtual sin costo, hay quienes me envian fotos semanales y les hago las recomendaciones del caso sea de mis productos o no lo principal es darles soluciones; hay otros que me han contratado para brindarles la asesoría personal en sus campos, a pesar que tengo poco tiempo, me hago el espacio para cumplir y ayudarles logicamente tiene que ser remunerado pues hay costos de traslado, inversión de tiempo en viaje, en la asesoría en sí, en el riesgo de viajar,..... gracias a AGROFORUM que me ha permitido llegar a nuestros agricultores peruanos y tambien he podido ayudar a productores extranjeros quienes no cuentan con una agroherramienta de comunicación a todo nivel como AGROFORUM. 
Conocedor de mi potencial, de mis horas de inversión en la observación, análisis, estudio, experimentación personal, de horas de campo, de estar en la tierra, bajo el sol, bajo lluvía; de caminar, de viajar y de todo lo que he hecho y estoy haciendo por nuestra agricultura, renuncie a mi trabajo; y construído BIOFERTIL SAC mi empresa con un socio estratégico; me dedique a brindar asesoría, representar las mejores empresas y marcas de maquinaria e insumos orgánicos; hoy con el lanzamiento de nuestra línea propia de BIOESTIMULANTES, con negociaciones con España, con Chile; hoy reconocidos por muchos agricultores y agroindustrias a todo nivel, esto logrado con mucho esfuerzo y sacrificios personales, en especial el tiempo para mi familia por los viajes constantes y por todo lo que te he comentado. 
Cada día que pasa más y más personas nos llaman, nos buscan, nos envian correos y a todos les brindamos respuesta inmediata, ese creo es nuestro éxito; pues has de saber que a veces me he quedado dormido sobre mi laptop respondiendo algún email y en otras ocasiones simplemente lo dejaba pendiente para el día siguiente. Te digo todo esto para que sepas y comprendas que hay detrás de solo el texto. 
Hace poco mi padre dío una charla en el Municipio de Bagua donde estuvieron presentes comuneros y alcaldes de diferentes distritos y nos han invitado para el 30 de agosto a un evento grande donde nos han obsequiado un stand para difundir nuestros productos; quiero que renuncie a la universidad y se dedique más tiempo a apoyarme con esta revolución social que es los microorganismos eficaces EM y tambien las líneas que manejamos; te digo que BIOFERTIL es una empresa socialmente responsable, una empresa con precios justos, una empresa que tiene como visión y esta logrando revolucionar los sistemas de producción sin impactos ambientales negativos para nuestra sociedad. Participamos en marchas como la del ingreso de Transgenicos convocada por Bruno en el foro y por CONVEAGRO; pues velamos por los intereses de nuestros productores, nuestra sociedad. Estamos haciendo convenios con entidades financieras como cajas, cooperativas en favor de nuestros agricultores para que adquieran nuestros productos y representaciones a precio justo. Estamos desarrollando productos que estan siendo aceptados rápidamente en el mercado por los resultados inmediatos y por ser economicamente viables. Contamos con la difusión de BECAS cada año para que 06 jovenes peruanos viajen a estudiar a Costa Rica en la Universidad EARTH integramente financiado. 
Tenemos relaciones con municipios, juntas de usuarios, asociaciones orgánicas, ong´s, mineras responsables; actualmente estamos financiando dos tesistas de la UNT del area de Microbiología quienes estan haciendo tesis en dar solución al tratamiento de aguas residuales de curtiembres y de pozas de oxidación con alternativas biologicas no quimicas contaminantes. Gracias a una charla que dí en Lambayeque en la UNPRG, donde solte varios proyectos que podrían realizar hoy un bachiller recien egresado esta ejecutando su tesis y generandose buenos ingresos en una municipalidad del norte desarrollando uno de los proyectos, tenemos guiando un tesista de la UNT en Hidroponía en Menta con el EM y así varias personas, agricultores, estudiantes, agroindustrias que reciben nuestra atención y apoyo.  
Por todo lo que hacemos con mucho esfuerzo y sacrificio, BIOFERTIL ha crecido rápidamente a todo nivel; pues BIOFERTIL no tiene clientes, tiene amigos; pues nos damos el tiempo para conocerlos, para ayudarles; y gracias a nuestros amigos es que somos lo que somos. Por ejemplo : OSCAR SINACAY (Cultiva en Huarmey y Piura) hemos sacado a flote su cultivo, su inversión; ha depositado su confianza en nosotros; el ha venido a Trujillo a ver nuestra realidad, nuestra agricultura; y fuimos a visitar a una agroindustria y a una amiga quien tambien confio en nosotros desde que iniciamos e intercambiaron experiencias ese momento para mí fue genial, estoy llevando esto a otro nivel.  *En este foro como dice BRUNO; todos tenemos los mismos derechos; te invito a conocerme  personalmente, no me critiques sin antes conocerme, pues lo que hago por  el foro, por nuestros agricultores, por nuestra agrícultura, ganadería y  medioambiente;  lo hago con mucho agrado, porque me  gusta hacerlo;* estoy felíz que mi padre también me este apoyando con la  difusión de nuestros representados sobre todo la tecnología EM que tanto  bien hace a nuestra sociedad a todo nivel y que es accequible a  nuestros productores pues creemos en el precio justo por ello también estamos desarrollando nuestra propia línea que esta difundiendose rápidamente. 
Reunamonos en las fechas que te indique, estaré por Lambayeque y si no puedes, cuando vengas por Trujillo no dudes en llamarme o escribirme. 
Un amigo y servidor : *Carlos Castañeda Vásquez.* 
Comparto contigo y con todos unas frases :  *"Hay más felicidad en dar que en recibir."* *Anonimo.*  *"A veces sentimos que lo que hacemos es tan solo una gota en el mar, pero el mar sería menos si le faltara una gota.*  *Madre Teresa de Calcuta*  *Hay que unirse, no para estar juntos, sino para hacer algo juntos.
Juan Donoso Cortés.*

----------


## kscastaneda

Muy pronto el valle Liberteño contará con el servicio de maquinaria cosechadora de maíz, me contacto una empresa solicitando información de areas de siembra y epocas de cosecha. Me ubico por Agroforum, si ve el mensaje escribame a mi email pues no lo encuentro para enviarle la información que me solicito. 
Saludos,

----------


## jongegsac

yo deseo comprar semilla Hibrido 609 Naylamp...soy de chiclayo y la chacra keda en callanca...ing. pedro infante...pero me gustaria saber si una vez comprada la semilla yo voy a recibir asistencia personalizada de un ingeniero del Inia que me pueda asesorar y ayudar en el proceso de siembra de mi maiz...
otra cosa xq el precio de su semilla varia (es mas barata) en relacion a las comerciales q son superiores a 300 soles, si dice ser las semillas del INIA mejores que las demas???...muchas gracias espero pronta respuesta ps empieaxo hoy 1ro con el remojo de mi terreno y deseo semilla....!!!! 
muchas gracias....Jose Cardenas..... cardenas_1991@hotmail.com

----------


## yasmit

hola me llamo ricardo gonzales. de casualidad di con esta pagina web y ya llevo como 4 horas leyendo todo lo q esta disponible en este foro con temas muy interesantes..... pero me quede con la espinita q lanzo el ing castañeda..... recuerdan ????   puso una foto de una hoja de maiz afectada x ............supongo q nadie pudo dar con la respuesta y si estoy equivocado pasenme la respuesta ...... saludos ricardo

----------


## yasmit

otra gran consulta seria :
porque la mayoria de los agricultores de la zona del norte chico (pativilca,barranca,supe) quiere sembrar MAD   DE-KALB 7088      
Si conocen o tienen informacion sobre las ventajas frente a otros hibridos(agroceres , agricol, impacto ,inti) seria bueno q me pasaran esa informacion

----------


## kscastaneda

Que tal Ricardo, en efecto ni yo se que pudo causar eso en la hoja del maíz; por eso lanze la foto con un premio pero nada. 
Por otra parte; todos los maíces son buenos, algunos se comportan mejor en algunas zonas, otras no; los motivos varios. 
Tengo unas diapositivas de agroceres y una ficha tecnica del impacto, las subo el sabado. 
Saludos,

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola comparto un file que me pasaron de comparativos entre maices amarillo duros. 
Para que puedas verlo o bajarlo debes estar inscrito en Agroforum.Registro Comparativo MAD.xls 
Saludos,

----------


## Pedro Injante - INIA

Hola Carlos
es interesante lo que dice la gente sobre los hibridos y lo que dices tu sobre el cultivo.
Pero es necesario que se diga tambien que los hibridos por si solo no aseguran el buen rendimiento del maiz.
En INIA he realizado cientos de trabajos de investigacion en este cultivo en donde se tiene la siguiente conclusiones:
1) el suelo es el causante del 40% de lo que rinda de mas o de lo que pierda el cultivo.
esto se comprueba que si subosolamos el suelo en el sentido de los surcos facilmente se obtiene 14 t/ha con una diferencia de 2 t/ha que cuando se usa disco y de 5 a 7 T/ha que cuando se usa solo rastra pequeña. 
2) la epoca de siembra es importante por lo general existen hibridos de verano o invierno (solo los maices de invierno toleran hasta 24 grados de temperatura de dia y 18 grados centrigrados de noche mayor temperatura pierde energia y no llena los granos de maiz.) existen maices de maices tropicales que toleran hasta 45 grados centigrados ejmplo el INIA 605. 
3) la fertilizacion debe de ser oportuna antes de las 04 hojas entendidas (usar 04 elementos como minimo)  N:P:K:S y la dosis no debe de superar las 80 unidades de N la segunda  fertilizacion N se aplica la dosis restante antes de que aparescan las 08 hojas extendidas. (por lo general el maiz necesita 25 unidades de N; 6 unidades de Fosforo y 15 unidades de K para obtener una tm de maiz en grano y 48 kilos de azufre asimilable (el S se asimila por la planta en forma de sulfato), el boro; Zinc; Magnesio debe de aplicarse cuando la planta tenga entre 06 y 10 hojas extendidas.
Saludos
Pedro Injante
INIA Vista Florida
RPM #229771

----------


## Pedro Injante - INIA

hola Jose
disculpa la demora pero viendo temas sobre maiz vi este mensaje
a decir verdad en INIA SE CUENTA por ahora el INIA 605 liberado en el año 2004 y que hasta la actualidad se ha vendido 8000 bolsas con un rendimiento promedio de 7.5 t/ha a 13 t/ha manejado exclusivamente por los agricultores en toda la costa peruana.
con respecto al INIA 609 se ha obtenido rendiemiento similares y habiendo obtenido en Tumbes 13.5 t/ha en campo de agricultores y en verano. este ultimo es mas precoz inclusive mejor que muchos hibridos importados. demas esta decirle que las empresas que importan semilla le tiene un serio respeto a estos maices y por eso evitan probar sus hibridos con los de INIA, a usted le asombra el bajo precio del maiz que produce el INIA, bueno resulta que a mi me asombra que los hibridos importados se vendan muy caro en el Peru cuando estos hibridos en sus paises de origen cuestan a casi la mitad de precio de lo que venden en nuestro pais. la obtencion de tecnologia no es nada facil, pero resulta que el personal de INIA fuimos capacitados para generar cualquier tipo de hibridos con los mejores expertos del CIMMYT, EMBRAPA y los otros centros de investigacion en cultivos que estan por diferentes paises. Cualquier duda puede usted disipar visitando nuestro centro de investigacion en Vista Florida, donde es normal probar 100 0 200 hibridos experimentales que lo generamos en el Peru, muchos de ellos le aseguro que muestran altos rendimientos como el maiz que le hemos denominado Megahibrido (con potencial a 16 T/ha y sin duda sera el de mayor rendimiento en nuestro pais.
atte
Pedro Injante
RPM #229771

----------


## yasmit

Buenos Días 
Que Productos Quimicos se Recomienda para el control de la Mancha de Asfalto en Maiz

----------


## kscastaneda

Yasmit : 
Preventivo : Strobirulinas 80g/cil.
Curativo : Triazoles 150 a 200 ml/cil. 
Saludos,

----------


## Vicgar25

Saludos: 
Yo trabajo con Daconil 250 ml/cil, como protectante. Lo utilizo en dos momentos la primera aplicacion a los 25 dias de sembrado y el segundo despues del aporque (aprox 50 dias de sembrado) con muy buena cobertura de planta. No tuve problemas con la mancha. 
Tenia la opcion del AMISTAR ( Strobirulina) pero no lo llegue a utilizar. y como curativo el AMISTAR TOP (Azoxystrobyn + Difenoconazol). 
Exitos en tu cosecha... 
Victor Garcia Meneses

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## kscastaneda

Victor, trabajas en TQC en Chimbote?, estudio marketing con Alfredo de la zona de Chiclayo en la UPN.
Te comento que tengo un amigo Lucho Azabache que sembró Gran Dorado y no aplicó nungún fungicida y no le ataco la mancha pero como sabemos es mejor prevenir. La línea TQC-Syngenta es una de las top en el Perú. 
Saludos y tal vez algún día sería bueno reunirnos. 
Carlos Castañeda.

----------


## Vicgar25

Saludos Carlos;  
Te comento que yo trabajaba en Chimbote, ahora estoy trabajando en las ventas de TQC para Cañete y Chincha. pero también siembro Maíz, aquí en cañete, siempre estoy al tanto de las novedades en el Forum son muy interesantes. 
Y tu sabes que uno jamas deja de aprender. 
Actualmente tenemos una siembra de maiz de dos hibridos, una de pioner y la otra NK 254. Para ver los rendimientos. Hasta el momento te informo que ambos hibridos van muy bien. Trabaje pioner el año pasado y obtuve 13500 Kg/ha por eso me intereso probar el nuevo hibrido y ver sus bondades. 
Unas observaciones hasta el momento es que Pioner es mas susceptible a la mancha del asfalto y suculento al cogollero. mientras el NK 254 no tengo Mancha y bajo ataque de cogollero, pero tengo presencia aislada de bacteriosis. 
El campo fue sembrado el 23 de Junio y en el transcurso del desarrollo te informare su avance. 
Me encantaría reunirnos, aunque ahora estoy en el sur. 
Nos comunicamos. 
Victor Garcia.

----------


## migdonio

Ing. Castañeda sobre las aplicaciones foliares aplique triada agua 200g + metomil 200g +metamidaphos 500 cc + delfan plus 500 aplicacion a los 4 hojitas cuando ya tenia  mas del 10% de infestacion de cogollero, bueno la intecion era nutricion y control de cogollero , paso 5 dias al evaluar en contre nuevamente cogollero pero en menor intecidad estoy pensando  aplicar nuevamente este fin de semana , con el mismo producto estaria bien o tendria que  cambiar, que me recomienda  ya sea en nutricion y sanidad, bueno tambien le comento que hice la fertilizacion con 20 20 20 esta fertilizacion lo hice en la ssiembra. anteriormente  fue camote , que es lo que extrae mas este cultivo por ser 4 has no hice analisis de suelo. 
Espero su pronta respuesta o comentario de Ud y de los demas especialista en este cultivo ah me olvidad la variedad es Inti

----------


## kscastaneda

Excelente, en efecto nunca dejamos de aprender, en el fin de semana del 8 al 9 de octubre me daré un salto por Cañete y/o Chincha con la familia para conocer, tal vez concertemos la reunión por esas fechas. 
Estamos en contacto.

----------


## mariano benjamin jara

Los costos del cultivo de maiz en el Peru son altos debido a que el precio del maiz en el mercado es muy bajo, por lo tanto la rentabilidad es minima, lo que nos lleva a tener mucho cuidado en los gastos que hagamos en nuestro cultivo de maiz.
Me parece que la aplicacion de un abono foliar, cualquiera que sea y a cualquier edad es un gasto innecesario, porque esta demostrado que el area foliar del maiz es demasiado para la produccion de dos o tres mazorcas.... Hace mucho tiempo, en el ICA de Colombia hicimos ensayos jugando con las areas foliares del maiz, es decir disminuimos mediante cortes y no econtramos diferencias estadisticas significativas en el rendimiento de maices con hasta 50% de area foliar suprimida contra el testigo.
Ahora sobre el canero, (Diatraea saccharalys) efectivamente, no en todos los valles se presenta en con niveles de dano economico, pero en algunos es realmente desastrozo. Existe un maiz transgenico..pero mejor lo dejamos alli porque en el Peru aun no entrara por ignorancia del gobierno. Bueno el hecho es que la mejor manera es controlar al estado adulto, es decir cuando esta mariposa nocturna(Noctuidae) es activa en la noche, para ello muchos agricutores empleaban en mis tiempos.. atrayentes fisicos como la luz (lamparas con trampas). Ahora tambien se puede emplear pheromonas sexuales, (no se si exista en el mercado nacional) y tampoco se del precio... Creo que aplicar cualquier producto insecticida, no tiene un efecto contundente. 
La mejor manera de controlar al barreno, es con el control fisico, y una buena rotacion de cultivos y preparacion adecuada del suelo.

----------


## kscastaneda

Que opinion les merece la foto. 6 mazorcas.jpg
Saludos,

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

No sabría qué decirte exactamente, pero así al ojo se ve muy bien ese maíz... Y supongo que el número de mazorcas así lo comprueban. Algún día deberías hacer un seguimiento a toda una campaña de maíz para mostrar su evolución a lo largo del tiempo y compartir los resultados finales. 
Saludos

----------


## kscastaneda

No es el único maíz con esa prolificidad; es de una empresa de investigación genética para desarrollo de hibridos; esa foto la tome yo; les di como sugerencia que seleccionen esas plantas y continuen la selección. Una vez estuve en un conversatorio de maíz con unas personas que vinieron de Colombia y apuntan a incrementar rendimiento no solo con desarrollo de hibridos u otros; sino tambien con incremento de mazorcas por planta por selección y cruzas. 
Saludos,

----------


## yasmit

Hace mucho tiempo, en el ICA de Colombia hicimos ensayos jugando con las  areas foliares del maiz, es decir disminuimos mediante cortes y no  econtramos diferencias estadisticas significativas en el rendimiento de  maices con hasta 50% de area foliar suprimida contra el testigo. 
es un tema muy interesante ......  si tuvieran mas detalles se los agradeceria 
atte 
ricardo gonzales

----------


## mariano benjamin jara

La foto se ve bonita pero es de sentido comun que la envies con las mazorcas bien logradas. porque eso sucede en muchos casos y la calidad del total de las mazorcas en peso no iguala a tres bien obtenidas...
Tenemos que ser objetivos y no mostrar las cosas no terminadas... al fin y al cabo el resultado final y el peso de maiz por planta es lo mas importante.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Será motivo entonces para que Carlos le haga un pequeño seguimiento a esa planta en particular, para que nnos muestre los resultados finales. Repito que no soy experto, pero me imagino que tal vez con una adecuada fertilización y un manejo adecuado, sumado a buenas condiciones climáticas, podrían hacer que esas 5 ó 6 mazorcas terminen produciendo más que 3 mazorcas bien desarrolladas. 
Espero que Carlos pueda compartir con todos los resultados finales de esta planta en particular, para de allí seguir conversando sobre el tema y sacar algunas conclusiones al respecto. 
Saludos

----------


## mmancilla

Saludo y agradezco por la hoja de cálculo expuesta en este foro, y esperamos  obtener mayor informaci{on dobre el manejo del maíz en condiciones de gravedad, especialmente  maíz forrajero,para condiciones de aguas  duras  con alto porcentaje de Boro y suelos salinos.

----------


## Maria Ossa

Los quiero invitar a visitar http://www.agronet.gov.co/ donde pueden encontrar información sobre precios y publicar sus productos para aumentar las oportunidades de su negocio. :Smile:

----------


## Antonio Muñante

Saludos estimado Carlos tengo una consulta que hacerte acerca de la siembra del Maíz Amarillo Duro, dentro de tu programa tu especificas distanciamientos diferentes para riego por gravedad y pro goteo, la pregunta es ¿porque, la densidad en gravedad es más que en goteo? ó lo estoy entendiendo mal que debería la densidad del goteo multiplicarla por 2 porque es a doble hilera en 1.5 mt.
Según tengo entendido la producción por riego por goteo supera notoriamente al de gravedad teniendo en cuenta los costos en consumo de agua que es al 50% Vs. gravedad, agradeceré me puedas aclarar este tema porque tengo planificado la instalación de 2 hás de maíz amarillo en Ica para aproximadamente el mes de noviembre 2011, y si pudieses recomendarme alguna variedad que se acentué a la fecha y con buena producción. 
Te agradezco tu tiempo...  *         Ing. Antonio Muñante* *      Coordinador Área Producción y Gestión*  *Empresarial Asociación Gamaniel Velarde Guarda*

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola Antonio,  
Antes recomendaba una densidad de siembra de 65,000 plantas/ha a cosecha por lo cual se debe incrementar un 5% por posibles daños de cogolleros o problemas de germinación por motivos varios. 
Siembra manual :
0.80 mts entre surco
2 semilla por golpe de 0.35 mt, entonces densidad = 71429 = 1 bolsa y 5 kg más de semilla. 
Siembra mecanica
0.85 mts entre surco
6 a 7 semillas por metro lineal (luego del desahije dejar 55 plantas por 10 mts lineales) = 64706 plantas. 
Para riego técnificado se recomienda :
1.5 mts entre línea (cinta, manguera).
0.37 ó 0.38 ó 0.40 entre planta, 2 semillas x golpe a doble hilera distanciado 0.20 mts.
por tanto densidad = 72072, 70175 ó 66666 plantas respectivamente según distanciamiento elegido. 
Desde que conocí el hibrido GRAN DORADO que por sus caracteristicas se puede cultivar a ALTA DENSIDAD, estoy trabajando para : 
 GRAVEDAD :  
Densidad = 10000/(0.70m x 0.30)*2 semillas = 95238 plantas. 
Hay un campo en Huarmey que hemos sembrado 60000 mil semillas en 1/2 há con distanciamiento entre surco 0.60m y entre plantas 0.30m a razón de 2 semillas por golpe. 
RIEGO TECNIFICADO
Por lo general multiproposito distancian a 1.5m entre linea de riego y colocan maices a doble hilera y si siembran a razón de 0.15m entre golpe de 1 semilla tienes una densidad de : 88888 plantas. Ahora si lo haces a razón de 0.30 entre golpe y le pones 2 semillas por golpe y a doble hilera tienes una densidad igual de 88888 plantas. 
Te puedo sugerir que cultives HIBRIDOS, en el mercado hay varios : AGROCERES, DEKALB, GRAN DORADO, etc. Las experiencias con todos hay buenas y hay malas, todo depende que conozcas su potencial de rendimiento y le aportes lo necesario en el momento adecuado. 
Yo tengo distribución de la semilla GRAN DORADO te puedo dar una buena oferta. Y todas las especificaciones técnicas necesarias y paquete tecnologico para que logres los resultados que esperas obtener. 
Cordial saludo,

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola mmancilla por que zona y lugar del país esta tu campo ?

----------


## Antonio Muñante

Muchas gracías Carlos, por supuesto que tendré en cuenta tus recomendaciones, así como la del hibrido gran dorado, solo tendrías que decirme si en Ica va bien esta semilla... 
Gracías...

----------


## Jorge2981

Buenos dias Ing. Carlos,
Tengo unos terrenos que estamos recuperando en Piura, en la zona de Catacaos, tenemos problemas de salinidad. Hemos sembrado el maiz NK Star el cual ha dado buenos resultado. La siembra se hizo en Agosto con una densidad baja ya que se estaba probando el terreno. Hubo poca incidencia de plaga (cogollero), el cual se controló con clorpiriphos 
Queria saber que hibrido seria el recomendable para el verano ya que estamos pensando en instalar 10 Ha con una fecha de siembra tentativa del 1 de febrero. Me estan ofreciendo el mismo NKStar, Bayer 688, Pionner
Le agradesco de antemano su comentario
Saludos
Jorge

----------


## kscastaneda

Buen día Jorge que conductividad electrica tiene tu terreno, que tipo de suelo es ? 
Saludos,

----------


## Jorge2981

Buenos dias Ing. CArlos,
El tipo de suelo es mixto, hay una parte que franco arenoso y otra zona que es franco limoso con predominio del primero. La condutividad promedio es de CE6.1 mohms, con PH de 8.1 En unas pruebas que hicimos la conductivada por debajo de los 20cm nos dio 3.45 por lo que nuestro problema es mas ocacionado por el mal estados de los drenajes. En un analisisi que hicimos hace 1 año teniamos presencia de carbonato de calcio en 4.9%
Este problemas de drenaje que ya se soluciono la semana pasada con una excavacion y limpieza del dren principal, asi mismo estamos excavando drenes transversales para ayudar a descargar la sal. El nivel de la napa freatica del campo ha bajado notoriamente y estamos programando una emnienda a todo el campo. Asi mismo hemos hecho un trueque con los vecinos que tienen ganado lechero a fin de cambiar la taraya por guano e incorporarlo al campo directamente. 
Si requiere algun otro dato me avisa 
Saludos 
Jorge

----------


## kscastaneda

Lo que estan haciendo para el tema de sales esta bien las sangrias y la limpieza del dren principal. Para problemas de sales lo mejor es aplicar calcio y azufre por ejemplo el Sulfato de calcio a dosis de 1 ton/ha. 
Tambien hay productos que se aplican localizados donde esta el cultivo como CODI-SAL que es a base de calcio, azufre y acidos policarboxilicos si lo aplicas a razón de 20 lt/ha te puede ayudar mucho con el tema de sales. Con el tema del pH elevado tus microelementos se van a ver bloqueados hay varios productos en el mercado : 
Tradecorp AZ, Codi-AZ L lo puedes aplicar a dosis de 250 ml/cil hasta completar una dosis de 3 lt/ha/campaña. 
El jueves 24 estaré por Piura en Catacaos, dame una llamada para reunirnos *688847

----------


## JOSE UCHOFEN

ESTIMADOS ALGUIEN ME PUDIERA RECOMENDAR QUE TIPO DE SEMILLAS DEBO UTILIZAR PARA LA SIEMBRA DE 2 HECTAREAS DE MAIZ EN LA ZONA DE OYOTUN CHICLAYO.
Y CUANTO ES EL RENDIMIENTO PROMEDIO EN KILOS POR HECTAREA. 
ESPERO ALGUIEN ME DE UNA RESPUESTA GRACIAS.
SALUDOS
jose uchofen

----------


## mariano benjamin jara

Ing. Kastaneda, particularmente estoy esperando los resultados finales de la foto que hace tiempo expuso en este forum
Seria muy positivo que nos muestre la foto con los resultados finales, de tal modo que si se lograron  mazorcas con excelente peso.. le hagamos propaganda a la variedad que muestras en la foto... Saludos.

----------


## kscastaneda

Mariano Benjamin Jara --> gracias por hacerme recordar, espero me ayudes a difundir este buen hibrido nacional que manejado adecuadamente da buenos resultados. 
Aquí las fotos enviadas por uno de nuestros agricultores de la zona de SAN PEDRO - LA LIBERTAD.
Rendimiento : 11 toneladas/ha.
Riego : Gravedad.
Mes de siembra : Junio 2011. 
Tratamiento semilla : citoquininas 100 ml/bolsa + EM.1 200 ml/bolsa. (asperjado). 
Aplicaciones suelo :
EM.1 COMPOST 2 lt/ha + Trisolution 10 lt/ha.
Tierraverde 10 bolsas/ha.
Fertilizantes respectivos usados por el productor. 
Aplicacion foliar :
4 hojas : Biobreak 150 ml + Biofertil Mar 500g/cil + Biofertil Energía 1 lt/cil
6 a 8 hojas : Biobreak 150 ml + Biofertil Mar 250g/cil + Biofertil Translocador 1 lt/cil  260.jpg264.jpg256.jpg257.jpg
Saludos y gracias por el recordatorio;

----------


## kscastaneda

Estas fotos son de otro productor de la zona de Ascope - La Libertad. 
Rendimiento : 9.8 toneladas/ha.
Riego: Gravedad en ladera con pediente.
Mes de Siembra : Abril -2011. 
Esta contento con su rendimiento pues manifesto que no manejo bien el agua y el precio que le pagaron fue de S/. 1.10 kg en agosto 2011.
Me enseño algo que hoy difundo y es remojar la semilla por 4 horas, dejarlas secar en sombra y luego sembrar.Foto-0024.jpgFoto-0029.jpg
Saludos, hago envios a nivel nacional.

----------


## jhaimito

Buenas, ing, quisiera saber que variedad de maiz me recomienda para sembrar en pisco

----------


## kscastaneda

Comparto algunas fotos relacionadas al hibrido GRAN DORADO cuando visite el area de investigación y envasado en Lima. 1 IMG_0808.jpg2 IMG_0829.jpg3 IMG_0831.jpg4 IMG_0836.jpg5 IMG_0840.jpg 
Foto1: Con el Sr. Alfonso Poblete (Agricultor que aposto por el desarrollo de este Hibrido Nacional)
Foto2: El progenitor macho.
Foto3: Mejor vista del progenitor macho.
Foto4: Progenitor hembra.
Foto5: Camara de conservación.

----------


## kscastaneda

Hay muchos hibridos muy buenos en el mercado, creo que la desición la debe tomar usted mismo; lo importante es saber manejarlos. 
Por ejemplo este maíz GRAN DORADO es muy precoz, el campo si es por gravedad debe ser fertilizado máximo a los 7 a 10 días de emergidas las plantas. Y la segunda fertilización a las 6 a 8 hojas. Entre otras recomendaciones que adjunto impreso al momento de adquirir la semilla acorde a la situación o realidad de la zona de producción. 
Adjunto foto del momento de la cosecha del productor de Ascope : Luis Azabache. (sobre la mazorca he puesto un lapicero)IMG_0335.jpg

----------


## kscastaneda

A veces se llena mi e-mail institucional pueden escribirme tambien a :   kscastaneda@hotmail.com  o  biofertilsac@hotmail.com; si no contesto mis telefonos por favor dejen su mensaje de voz; pues posiblemente estoy en una reunión y lo apago. 
O pueden llamar al Telefax : 044-242863 (Dejan su número, nombre y zona con la Srta. Katherine Fernandez quien es nuestra asistente de ventas). 
Gracias.

----------


## mariano benjamin jara

Ing. Castaneda, me referia a una foto final de esa planta de maiz con 6 o mas mazorcas en formacion. Cuantas se lograron y mas o menos cuanto peso de maiz grado dieron finalmente.
Si hubiese logrado solo 4 mazorcas bien formadas, el rendimiento seria un record mundial, sin exagerar. Las 9 u 11 TM por ha no es tan espectacular, menos aun si comparamos con rendimientos que se obtienen en otros paises como Chile.
Ojala que mientras tanto no lleguemos a rendimientos comparables, el hibrido que difunde Ud. sea sembrado en todo el Peru, porque 11 TM. es bastante bueno.

----------


## kscastaneda

Claro, la foto de las 6 mazorcas solo fue una planta cuando estuve en las instalaciones de PROSEMILLAS; les sugerí que evalúen y le hagan el seguimiento, no se como habra quedado ese tema. 
Saludos,

----------


## alberoti

Estimado amigo Pedro.
estoy por empezar a invertir en el negocio del maiz,tengo algunas dudas por ende. Espero q en el futuro pueda contar con tus sabios concejos, para empezar quisiera saber a q te refieres con subosolamos el suelo en el sentido del surco y q semilla me aconsejas usar en la localidad de bigote por Piura, como tambien si sabes q costo tiene esta semilla y algunos alcanses mas para poder llevar a cabo esta empresa. Espero tu pronta respuesta y si deseas escribirme te dejo mi correo alberoti@hotmail.com.

----------


## jjporta

Buenas Tardes:
Tengo una consulta al respecto de la siembra de Maiz amarillos duro; mis campos estan en CHAO y en esta camapaña que empezo en enero he tenido muchos problemas con el gusano de tierra, ademas de la mala yerba que crece y crece. mi consulta seria 
1) Como poder manejar mejor los tiempos en aplicaciones de herbicidas entre un sembrado y la mala yerda que va crecer inevitablemente? 
2) Cuales son los tiempos que debo manejar en el cultivo para aplicaciones ( plagicidas ) de gusano y cuidar mi maiz desde el sembrado ? 
3) Que productos NO deberia aplicar para NO dañar mi mAIZ si quiero combatir la yerba ? 
Estos dos temas resultan ser un costo elevado en un cultivo si no se manejan adecuadamente y en sus tiempos, espeor puedan ayudarme. 
Saludos y Gracias.

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola; 
1. Te sugiero que dos semanas antes de la siembra hagas un riego pesado para hacer germinar las malezas y le apliques 200 ml de Biobreak + 2.8 litros de Glyfosato; luego de la siembra van a germinar las malezas puedes utilizar 2-4 D (sal amina) + atrazina estos productos son selectivos y no le hacen daño al maíz. 
2. Para controlar plagas y antes de aplicar debes evaluar tu campo; si deseas aplicar calendarizado puedes hacerlo con frecuencia de 12 días. (en total 3 aplicaciones) de allí para adelante ya no es necesario fumigar pues la planta empieza su fase de crecimiento rápido. 
Puedes hacer esto :
Antes de la siembra --> 4 litros de EM.COMPOST al suelo para incentivar el desarrollo de microorganismos nativos que contrareste la actividad de los gusanos.
Planta con 10 cm de altura --> 150 ml de Biobreak + Larvin 350 ml + biofertil mar 250g/cil.
12 días después --> 150 ml de Biobreak + Methomyl 1 sobre + Larvin 350 ml + Biofertil energía 1 lt + Biofertil mix 300g/cil.
12 días después --> 150 ml de Biobreak + Methomyl 1 sobre + Absolute 100 ml + Biofertil translocador 1 lt + Biofertil mix 300g/cil. 
Ahora 12 x 3 = 36 días empieza la fase de crecimiento rápido. 
3. Para combatir las malezas una vez instalado el maíz no uses Glyfosato pues es un herbicida sistemico aunque algunos utilizan campanas protectoras. 
Cordial saludo,

----------


## kscastaneda

Si tienes problemas con el cogollero en tu maíz; tengo un producto de ingrediente activo: *Bacillus thuringiensis var. Kurstaki* aplicalo de la siguiente manera :  *Biobreak 150 ml + Cipermetrina 250 ml + Bacillus thuringiensis var. Kurstaki  500g/cil.* 
El costo de aplicación en insumos por cilindro te sale : S/. 28.25 
Si desea puede añadirle al cilindro sin problema de corte nuestro bioestimulante : *BIOFERTIL MAR a dosis de 250g/cil.*  *Precios :* 
* Biobreak S/. 25 x lt
* Cipermetrina S/. 48 x lt
* Bacillus thuringiensis var. Kurstaki  S/. 25 x kg.
* Biofertil Mar x 500g --> S/. 60 
Otros insumos coticenos --> pedidos@biofertil.pe, envios a nivel nacional al mejor precio del mercado.

----------


## jucaba06

ASDADASDASD

----------


## kscastaneda

He hecho trabajos en empresas aplicando Bt+methomy, Bt+clorpyrifos, Bt+cipermetrina, Bt+alfacipermetrina y la que mejor resultados me ha dado es Bt+cipermetrina; la cipermetrina lo aplico con la finalidad de controlar adultos de lepidopteros y el Bt para las larvas. 
Saludos, 
__________________________________________________  __________________________________________   

> la cipermetrina tiene algun efecto de inhibicion sobre el bacillus thuringiensis??

----------


## Mikel1961

Ing. Castañeda: 
Estoy sembrando maiz en la zona de Agua Santa en Pisco, uno de los tecnicos me aconsejo incluir sulfato ferroso, ¿esto podria ser para controlar el ph del suelo?. Lo que pasa es que el terreno fue bastante salitroso, pero despues de algun tiempo ha mejorado, me he preocupado de preparar acequias para que las filtraciones de agua salada  se depositen en  estas y no invadan la tierra que es propiamente de cultivo. ¿Estoy en lo cierto? 
Gracias por su ayuda.

----------


## kscastaneda

Que tal Mikel; esta bien que hayas hecho sangrías para el drenaje del agua; te sugiero que utilices mejor sulfato de calcio para bajar la conductividad eléctrica que te indica el nivel de salinidad que presenta tu campo. 
Asimismo aplica melaza a razón de 100 kg/ha; la melaza no es cara y puedes conseguirla en donde venden alimento para vacas o molinos. 
Cordial saludo, 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda
BIOFERTIL PERU SAC. 
_________________________________________________   

> Ing. Castañeda: 
> Estoy sembrando maiz en la zona de Agua Santa en Pisco, uno de los tecnicos me aconsejo incluir sulfato ferroso, ¿esto podria ser para controlar el ph del suelo?. Lo que pasa es que el terreno fue bastante salitroso, pero despues de algun tiempo ha mejorado, me he preocupado de preparar acequias para que las filtraciones de agua salada  se depositen en  estas y no invadan la tierra que es propiamente de cultivo. ¿Estoy en lo cierto? 
> Gracias por su ayuda.

----------


## Mikel1961

Gracias por tu respuesta, finalmente me fue facil encontrar sulfato ferroso asi que lo aplique. ¿Hay alguna forma facil de medir el pH del suelo?, recuerdo haber visto en el laboratorio unas laminas de colores, pero no recuerdo el nombre tecnico. 
Mi maiz ya tiene aprox. 8-10 cm de alto, a pesar de ser atacado por el cogollero lo hemos controlado con clorpirifos + methomyl, prefieri no usar cipermetrina pues es muy toxico y mi gente puede correr riesgo, como es mi primera siembra me agarro de sorpresa, pero ya esta bien. Lo que veo es que esta creciendo una gramilla de tallo muy delgado y hojas finas alargadas que en cada codo suelta raiz y practicamente se trenza en el suelo, me han hablado de un herbicida que le llaman maizero(por lo menos asi es conocido por la zona), quisiera que me recomendaras un herbicida selectivo (es decir que elimene toda maleza y que no perjudique el maiz) y que pueda encontrar en la zona de Pisco e Ica. De repente si me das el nombre generico, pueda ubicarlo. 
Quisiera saber si aun es tiempo de aplicar fitamina y ya deberia aplicar otro tipo de producto. 
Por otro lado, ¿cual es el objetivo de la aplicacion de la melaza y como deberia ser realizada? 
Importante es saber las cantidades por hectarea. 
Gracias por tu respuesta.

----------


## kscastaneda

Te sugiero que para las próximas aplicaciones utilices spinosad, clorfenapyr a dosis de 100 ml/cil como larvicida; el methomyl es de banda roja; la cipermetrina es de banda amarilla. Tambien puedes aplicar bacillus thiringiensis es más amigable con el medio ambiente. 
La melaza tiende a incrementar los microorganismos beneficos naturales o inoculados que producen sustancias que alivian el problema de sales compensando junto a la melaza el tema de presión osmótica. 
Para las malezas puedes usar : 500 ml/cil 2-4D + 500 ml/cil de atrazina. 
Cordial saludo,

----------


## Marco Pereira Bazán

Buenas noches Ing Castañeda, quisiera saber si me podria adjuntar informacion sobre analisis de rentabilidad, o un analisis agroeconomico de MAD para la zona de paijan, donde actualmente me encuentro, tengo 7 has disponibles para este cultivo y me interesa saber cual es la rentabilidad del mismo. 
 le agradezco de antemano 
MPB

----------


## kscastaneda

Marco buenas noches; justo en este momento voy a viajar a Trujillo; mañana voy a esta a eso de las 10am por el municipio de paijan. Solo dispongo de 1 hora a partir de ese momento si gustas podemos reunirnos; de cualquier modo el sábado al medio día colgare la data que me solicitas. Te dejo mi rpm *688847 
Cordial saludo,

----------


## DIRK

ESTIMADO CARLOS BUENAS TARDES, EL MOTIVO ES PARA CONSULTARTE SOBRE SIEMBRA DE MAIZ AMARILLO DURO EN SURCOS MELLIZOS BAJO RIEGO POR GRAVEDAD, DISTANCIA ENTRE CENTRO DE SURCOS MELLIZOS Y DISTANCIA ENTRE MELLIZOS PARA RIEGO POR GRAVEDAD, TENGO UN TERRENO EN EL CUAL A MEDIADOS DE CAMPAÑA TENGO QUE BOMBEAR AGUA PARA PODER REGAR , PERO TENIENDO LINEAS A 0.80M SE ALARGA MUCHO EL TIEMPO DE RIEGO, QUERIA SABER SI HAZ VISTO ALGUN FUNDO CON UN DISEÑO  EN MELLIZOS , EN EL CUAL LA DENSIDAD DE PLANTAS Y EL RENDIMIENTO FINAL HAYAN SIDO BUENOS. 
GRACIAS

----------


## Agroplaza.com.pe

Estimados, buen día:
Les invito a visitar el portal Agroplaza.com.pe y darnos sus comentarios. Queremos impulsar el sector agrario rural, ¿podrían darnos su feedback del portal para mejorar la propuesta? Comentarios a aaraujo@agrobanco.com.pe. 
¡Que tengan unas bonitas fiestas!

----------


## jucaba06

ASDADDS

----------


## Eduardo Gonzales Leiva

Hola, estoy interesado en sembrar en invierno el INIA 619 MEGAHIBRIDO en el bajo Piura. No sé si tienen un manual y costos para este tipo de semilla. Saludos.

----------


## kscastaneda

Ven a Chiclayo en el INIA estación vista florida lo venden o ubicalos por la web. 
Saludos,

----------


## Eduardo Gonzales Leiva

Gracias Ingeniero!

----------


## kscastaneda

OK, Eduardo; aprovecho para decirles que me envien un e-mail a  kscastaneda@hotmail.com todos los interesados en recibir un archivo de negocios que les puede interesar para bajar sus costos de producción. 
Saludos.

----------


## johnny

Alguien me puede dar una opinión de la semilla de Maíz amarillo Insignia, precio y rendimiento. Gracias.

----------


## kscastaneda

El cogollero esta agresivo, tengo en stock CLORFENAPYR se aplica 125 ml/cil directo al cogollo efectivo control junto co ZETAMIN PLUS  500 ml/cil. 
Interesados al e-mail kscastaneda@hotmail.com 
Clorfenapyr x 1/4 = S/. 50
Zetamin x lt = 80 
Cel. 988-448-611

----------


## marisamati

Buenas noches :
Ing estoy pensando en sembrar maíz inia619 en Pisco - ica, tiene ud alguna experiencia con este maíz
Gracias

----------


## kscastaneda

Es buen maíz, todo esta en una buena densidad y manejo posterior. 
Tengo 02 atomizadores Guarany motor kawasaki en venta (NUEVOS) a S/. 1600 c/u es el precio costo, en tienda estan S/.1850 si estan interesados llamar al 988-448-611 envio a nivel nacional.

----------


## mayana

*Buenas tardes, estoy pensando sembrar maiz en el valle jequetepeque en estos dias, ya tengo la tierra lista para semilla, cual semilla me recomendarian?  INI 605  o  INIA 619 MEGAHIBRIDO o quizas otra? 
Les agradezco muchisimo su ayuda.*

----------


## kscastaneda

*PLAN DE MANEJO DE MAIZ AMARILLO DURO !!!* 
Buen día pongo a su disposición un archivo excel con lo siguiente : 
* Programa donde usted coloca los datos del análisis de suelo y le  arroja las cantidades de N, P, K que necesita para completar su dosis de  fertilización propuesta.
* Plan de manejo del cultivo de maíz. (Incluye plan de control fitosanitario, plan de nutrición foliar)
* Programa de fertilización vía gravedad y vía fertirriego.
* 03 formulas y momentos de aplicación para incrementar el rendimiento  en por lo menos 700 kg/ha a lo que normalmente viene cosechando comprobado con tesis doctoral. 
De obsequio por su compra : MANUAL TECNICO MAD 2015.  *Inversión : S/. 160
Cta. BCP   (415-3194-6518-007) *  Interesados escribir a : kscastaneda@hotmail.com  *What´s App : 988-448-611 
(Se agradece la confianza que ya algunos usuarios han depositado en nosotros tanto en la asesoría como en la compra del plan de manejo MAD 2015).*

----------


## ABALES

Estimados, Estamos en la búsqueda de proveedores de MAíz molido, 
Compras mensuales de 15 TN a mas 
Favor de contactarme al 995 902 465 
Saludos Coordiales; 
Miguel Alegre

----------


## maquivex

Buenas tardes, mi nombre es Samuel, tengo unas 8 hectareas en la selva central, especificamente en San Martin de Pangoa, quisiera saber que tan rentable o viable es sembrar maiz en esa zona, personalmente no tengo experiencia en temas de maiz, estoy viendo las opciones de sembrar piña o maiz, la piña es algo costosa en la 1era vez que siembras, he estado averiguando que el maiz es mas "rapido" menos costoso, agradeceria cualquier ayuda, saludos.

----------


## rony3682

NO TENGO EXPERIENCIA EN MAIZ, ME PUDIERAN DECIR SI SUELO DE PASTIZAL (BRACHIARIA) DE APROXIMADAMENTE 10 A 15 AÑOS SIN USO, ES APROPIADO PARA LA SIEMBRA DE MAIZ, Y QUE MANEJO AGRONOMICO ME PUDIERAN INDICAR TENGO QUE APLICAR DESDE LA INSTALACIÓN HASTA LA COSECHA. EL TERRENO PRESENTA UNA CAPA ORGANICA DE 18CM, FRANCO ARENOSO COLOR PARDO DE 36CM, SUELO ARENOSO PARDO ROJIZO DE 15CM, SUELO ARENOSOS GRISACEO DE 18CM, Y EL AGUA CONTINUA QUE SE ENCUENTRA A 80CM; ESTA CALICATA LO REALICE HACE UNA SEMANA, LA ZONA ESTA EN FINALES DE TEMPORADA DE VERANO. QUE OTROS CULTIVOS SE PODRIA SEMBRAR EN ESTE TIPO DE SUELOS.

----------

